# post a pic of your wood burner in use...



## mn woodcutter (Oct 21, 2014)

I have seen pictures of splitters, wood sheds, stacks, and piles but not many wood burners in use. Let's see what you all use to warm your homes!
Mine is a Pacific Energy Fusion.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter (Oct 21, 2014)

Pe super27. Need to get a pic with the lights on.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Oct 21, 2014)

Looks like a nice big window on that one.


----------



## zogger (Oct 21, 2014)

zogger smogger with a very small fire going and the dragon's mouth opened..not real clear but flames showing....


----------



## MuskokaSplitter (Oct 21, 2014)

mn woodcutter said:


> Looks like a nice big window on that one.


Yup
Can see everything goin on in there


----------



## Herd8497 (Oct 21, 2014)

Ash and oak


----------



## NHMike (Oct 22, 2014)

Can't post a pic yet as I havn't needed to start a fire.
Will post one when I have a roaring fire going. But those pics sure look nice.


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Oct 22, 2014)

32 degrees out this morning so we got the Austral crankin.


----------



## mainewoods (Oct 22, 2014)

First fire of the year. Just changed the oil and spark plugs in the old girl.


----------



## Whitespider (Oct 22, 2014)

My looks the same whether in-use or not...


----------



## Sledneck_77 (Oct 22, 2014)

HARMAN TL200


----------



## benp (Oct 22, 2014)

KindredSpiritzz said:


> 32 degrees out this morning so we got the Austral crankin.
> View attachment 375250


Nice!!!!

I really like that floor!


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Oct 22, 2014)

Just taken a few minutes ago. Central Boiler 5648 SB Stainless. 10 years in service now.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Oct 22, 2014)

Spider that looks very clean!


----------



## Sledneck_77 (Oct 22, 2014)

benp said:


> Nice!!!!
> 
> I really like that floor!


Thanks I installed it last fall


----------



## mn woodcutter (Oct 22, 2014)

Kevin, do you run your 24/7 365? Do you have to have a generator backup for the pump if there is a power outage?


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Oct 22, 2014)

mn woodcutter said:


> Kevin, do you run your 24/7 365? Do you have to have a generator backup for the pump if there is a power outage?



It runs 24/7 just during the heating season and does my hot water in the house as well. Building is stuffed to the ceiling this year with ash! Have a generator ready and have had to use it once. I just flip the breaker off and made a double male plug. Plug it in an outlet and keeps everything going fine as it is all on the one circuit.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Oct 22, 2014)

Cool setup. I like it.


----------



## Rburg44 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hearthstone Phoenix


----------



## svk (Oct 22, 2014)

Big ol' indoor boiler. As shown enjoying some birch on a -38 degree night last winter.


----------



## ss~zoso~ss (Oct 22, 2014)

looking good guys!


----------



## Toxic2 (Oct 22, 2014)

Full size round..


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 22, 2014)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Just taken a few minutes ago. Central Boiler 5648 SB Stainless. 10 years in service now.


You must have some Sweet A$$ trust fund Kevin. Sweet ride, Sweet concrete drive and Sweet burner.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm betting he works for everything he has.


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 22, 2014)

Here's the Jotul in action ....

Night Ops ....


----------



## Axfarmer (Oct 22, 2014)

Here is a pic of my pre-EPA Fisher Papa Bear with a small stove paint cure fire from a week or so ago.View attachment 375281


----------



## Shethinksmyflannel'ssexy (Oct 22, 2014)

Spider nice setup I too have a daka, what is the small duct coming off the top and going into your central unit?


----------



## Torch68 (Oct 22, 2014)

Lopi Liberty


----------



## Whitespider (Oct 22, 2014)

Shethinksmyflannel'ssexy said:


> _*Spider nice setup I too have a daka, what is the small duct coming off the top and going into your central unit?*_



The small one?? The 4-inch one??
That's the flue pipe for the gas furnace, it's teed into the DAKA flue pipe.
Not that it needs to be... I've had the power and gas shut off to the gas furnace ever since I installed the DAKA.
*


----------



## hammerhead 5410 (Oct 22, 2014)

Heat n Glo Northstar


----------



## mn woodcutter (Oct 22, 2014)

I love everything about that! Very nice!


----------



## hupte (Oct 22, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]










here is a few of the owb with the door open. i took these last winter


----------



## Herd8497 (Oct 22, 2014)

Wow, how much can you put in that at a time? I realize size is relative to the length and width of the splits too, so probably hard to say


----------



## CTYank (Oct 22, 2014)

Just getting familiar with a Morso 7110. One clean-burning cutie slow-cooking some red oak:



Gonna be real hard to get rid of much lumber with this baby, but I'll try. Meanwhile, black birch, oak, and ash in racks to either side are getting down to some great low MC numbers. FWIW firebox volume is just over 1 ft^3.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Oct 23, 2014)

mn woodcutter said:


> I'm betting he works for everything he has.



You are VERY correct sir. Everything was done while working a full time job with loads of overtime, dad would help when I had to have another set of hands but I don't overuse that help. Heck, we poured the driveways ourselves too. So no silverspoon here, just showing what can be accomplished if you have the DESIRE and work ethic.


----------



## Locoweed (Oct 23, 2014)

Small fire this morning to take the chill off was a good time to use up some cookies.


----------



## Erik B (Oct 23, 2014)

This is my Hot Shot by Earth Stove.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 23, 2014)

Norseman 2500 from Menards. Works great for my house


----------



## Shethinksmyflannel'ssexy (Oct 23, 2014)

Here is mine it's not running yet but it looks the same


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 23, 2014)

Lopi Freedom with the air shut all the way down on a rainy afternoon.


----------



## jasult (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## zogger (Oct 23, 2014)

1200? You mean you have a stove with a built in AM radio, and that's the station you are listening to? Way cool!


----------



## brenndatomu (Oct 23, 2014)

-1st pic is the only view of the fire I can get in the Yukon unless door open. This is after I modded it for a fire viewing port and better secondary burn.
-2cnd pic is Yukon install pic
-3rd is Yukon install done.
-4th is the lil 1.2 CF Vogelzang stove installed in the fireplace for "shoulder season" heating. She chuggin away right now, 40* outside, bout 73* in here. All this on not more than 2-3 LBs of wood! The Yukon is WAY too much firepower for this time of the year and I am WAY too cheap to fire the fuel oil burner...
My lil stove was bought new, insulated chimney liner purchased new and installed in the chimney by, well, DIY, all for $800! 



zogger said:


> 1200? You mean you have a stove with a built in AM radio, and that's the station you are listening to? Way cool!


HA! Digital too.


----------



## stihly dan (Oct 23, 2014)

That's a flippen huge fireplace. You could turn that into a pizza oven.


----------



## stratton (Oct 24, 2014)

SVK
Info please.... What kind of indoor boiler do you have. Size ,make, btu output. I would love to to hear, not to many indoor boilers on this site. Mine is a ds machine aqua gem 3200. i burn half anthracite and half wood.Im addicited to peekin in the door!!!!


----------



## brenndatomu (Oct 24, 2014)

stihly dan said:


> That's a flippen huge fireplace. You could turn that into a pizza oven.


If you are reffering to mine, nah, it ain't that big, that's just a small stove, perspective and all. Heck, the opening is only 36" wide x 30" tall. Fireplaces that look just like this are pretty common in this area, I dunno if they were all by one particular mason or what.
I like the pizza oven idea though, I could see cooking on/in that lil monster if we had a long term power outage and I didn't wanna fire the Genny.


----------



## Locoweed (Oct 24, 2014)

Fireplace in Yellowstone's gift shop. Mother was about 5'2".


----------



## brenndatomu (Oct 24, 2014)

^^^In the infamous words of Stihly...^^^


stihly dan said:


> That's a flippen huge fireplace!!!


----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 1, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Alu (Nov 1, 2014)

Probably fell asleep shortly after this pic...


----------



## Bob95065 (Nov 1, 2014)

Avalon Rainier I put in myself. I have to tile the hearth but there are bigger fish to fry at the moment.

First fire this year, first fire with new 7 month old puppy. Great Danes like comfort. He can't get close enough and if it's cool in the house he'll harass you until a fire is going.

Now I cut, split and stack wood for a dog.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 1, 2014)

I like Danes! How big is he?


----------



## MontanaResident (Nov 1, 2014)

Dogs gets more benefit from the stove then I do.


----------



## Ironworker (Nov 1, 2014)

This was taken last year right before we put him down, thirteen years old, worst day of my life.


----------



## MontanaResident (Nov 1, 2014)

Locoweed said:


> Fireplace in Yellowstone's gift shop. Mother was about 5'2".


 
Must take one hell of a fire to get that fireplace to draw the smoke out the chimney.


----------



## MontanaResident (Nov 1, 2014)

Ironworker said:


> This was taken last year right before we put him down, thirteen years old, worst day of my life.


 
13 great years. My dog is #1. He couldn't get, ask or buy a better life.


----------



## esshup (Nov 1, 2014)

Quadrafire insert


----------



## pennsywoodburnr (Nov 1, 2014)

Ironworker said:


> View attachment 376851
> This was taken last year right before we put him down, thirteen years old, worst day of my life.



Any time my family had to put an animal to sleep that had lived a long time it was always rough, so I know that feeling well.


----------



## pennsywoodburnr (Nov 1, 2014)

Is this the new "show us your hot dogs" thread?


----------



## Ironworker (Nov 1, 2014)

pennsywoodburnr said:


> Is this the new "show us your hot dogs" thread?


There's always room for a puppy.


----------



## Ronaldo (Nov 1, 2014)

Alu said:


> Probably fell asleep shortly after this pic...


What kind of heater have you got there, Alu?


----------



## UpOnTheHill (Nov 1, 2014)

Getting ready to light up the stove today in this pic. I took apart the indoor pipe and brushed it out in the shop and brushed out the double wall from the roof. Wire brushed the secondary burn tubes, repainted the top of the stove. I even removed one of the stones on the hearth that was loose, mixed up some mortar and reset it. All with the help of my 9 year old daughter while mom and brother were doing the shopping. We've had drizzle and flurries all day here, now just straight snowing and 29 degrees. Toasty warm in here though!


----------



## Bob95065 (Nov 1, 2014)

mn woodcutter said:


> I like Danes! How big is he?



We got him at 8 weeks and about 10 pounds. At 7 months he is 85 pounds. His father and grandfather are both black dogs and are over 160 pounds so he's about 1/2 way there. These dogs take 2 full years to grow from what our breeder told us.

Our boys (6 and 4 years old) named him Henry. He loves a warm fire and he really likes firewood when I bring it home. Here's a picture of him at 5 months inspecting a load of eucalyptus: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/another-scrounge-score.261844/


----------



## greendohn (Nov 1, 2014)

Here's one in the garage,,have to find one of the Hungry, greedy monster,,ie:
OWB,,OH!! wait,,my avatar is the owb!!LOL..


----------



## stratton (Nov 2, 2014)

SVK, Still dying to find out what kind
of indoor boiler your running. thx Luke


----------



## Alu (Nov 2, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> What kind of heater have you got there, Alu?


A danish Wiking Nordic 7, works Good but tickes a bit When getting warm..!


----------



## Ronaldo (Nov 2, 2014)

UpOnTheHill said:


> View attachment 376952
> Getting ready to light up the stove today in this pic. I took apart the indoor pipe and brushed it out in the shop and brushed out the double wall from the roof. Wire brushed the secondary burn tubes, repainted the top of the stove. I even removed one of the stones on the hearth that was loose, mixed up some mortar and reset it. All with the help of my 9 year old daughter while mom and brother were doing the shopping. We've had drizzle and flurries all day here, now just straight snowing and 29 degrees. Toasty warm in here though!


That is a cool pic!!!! Love the stove and wood on the walls etc., etc. Beatiful place to enjoy the heat of the stove.


----------



## benp (Nov 2, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> That is a cool pic!!!! Love the stove and wood on the walls etc., etc. Beatiful place to enjoy the heat of the stove.



Thoroughly agree. Looks great!


----------



## UpOnTheHill (Nov 2, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> That is a cool pic!!!! Love the stove and wood on the walls etc., etc. Beatiful place to enjoy the heat of the stove.


Thanks guys. That's our family room. It's single story with a half-cathedral ceiling. In the peak, I have a opening through the end wall with an in-wall fan that feeds into the hallway upstairs. It pulls the heat out of the peak and blows it through to the hall and 3 bedrooms. Works ok. I'll get a picture of my Olix air-flo in the shop a little later. Cheers


----------



## artbaldoni (Nov 2, 2014)

Running some coal throuh the OWB last year.


----------



## stratton (Nov 2, 2014)

artbaldoni said:


> View attachment 377037
> 
> Running some coal throuh the OWB last year.


ART,


----------



## stratton (Nov 2, 2014)

Art,
I love burning coal, but it kind of takes the fun out of CHECKIN on the fire. The temps stay wicked hot with out fiddling the boiler.Luke


----------



## stihlfanboy (Nov 2, 2014)

Wonderwood by us stove.


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 2, 2014)

stihlfanboy said:


> Wonderwood by us stove. View attachment 377191


That's what I started out with 5 years ago. Those things just beg for a baffle mod, but just having a key damper in the stove pipe helps a lot too. Definitely will put out some heat!


----------



## stihlfanboy (Nov 2, 2014)

Yeah it has a damper in the pipe. But this is my frist year running it. Cant get more then a 4 hour burn out of it. 1200sf house built in 1923. My ex father inlaw ran it and you could see your breath inside last year.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 2, 2014)

stihlfanboy said:


> Yeah it has a damper in the pipe. But this is my frist year running it. Cant get more then a 4 hour burn out of it. 1200sf house built in 1923. My ex father inlaw ran it and you could see your breath inside last year.



I think you could do better with a stand alone stove if you only have 1200 sq ft. Or just update that thing. 4 hr burn time just wouldn't cut it!


----------



## stihlfanboy (Nov 2, 2014)

Well if I ever fimd the time to get sum fuel oil ill run that to. They only used about 50 gallons with the burner going. Do want to upgrade sometime. The newer version of that burner at tsc dose 1200-1800sf where this one is only made for 1000sf or less it says. Even with to bedrooms closed it got really cold inside last year.


----------



## UpOnTheHill (Nov 3, 2014)

stihlfanboy said:


> Well if I ever fimd the time to get sum fuel oil ill run that to. They only used about 50 gallons with the burner going. Do want to upgrade sometime. The newer version of that burner at tsc dose 1200-1800sf where this one is only made for 1000sf or less it says. Even with to bedrooms closed it got really cold inside last year.


Wholly crap! With a fire going like that, you should be able to heat 1200 sq ft to 80 degrees!


----------



## Coldfront (Nov 3, 2014)

My main living room stove Pacific Energy Spectrum




And my second stove in the back room behind kitchen Pacific Energy True North


----------



## hupte (Nov 3, 2014)

Herd8497 said:


> Wow, how much can you put in that at a time? I realize size is relative to the length and width of the splits too, so probably hard to say


the burn chamber is 3.5 feet in diameter and 6 feet deep. door is 20in x 22in.


----------



## svk (Nov 3, 2014)

stratton said:


> SVK
> Info please.... What kind of indoor boiler do you have. Size ,make, btu output. I would love to to hear, not to many indoor boilers on this site. Mine is a ds machine aqua gem 3200. i burn half anthracite and half wood.Im addicited to peekin in the door!!!!


Sorry for not answering sooner I hadn't viewed this thread in a couple weeks. 

I don't know what brand it is. My dad built the place in 82' and this was set on the foundation first and the house was built around it. I can try and find out. It basically looks like a 3' long chunk of 3' diameter pipe that's about 3/8" thick metal. Obviously the inside diameter of the actual firebox is a little smaller. Immediately next to the door of the stove I've got a hatch through the house wall to my deck and can roll a wheelbarrow right up to it for easy filling. (See photo, hatch is above garbage can.)

I've got an overabundance of softwood around here and it's got a very healthy appetite for that stuff which is fine as long as I'm home. Moving into mid grade hardwood you can get decent burn times unless it's really cold out. Upside: you can load the stove in your underwear. Downside: A little smoke in the house upon startup and the ever present risk of chimney fire.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 10, 2014)

svk said:


> Sorry for not answering sooner I hadn't viewed this thread in a couple weeks.
> 
> I don't know what brand it is. My dad built the place in 82' and this was set on the foundation first and the house was built around it. I can try and find out. It basically looks like a 3' long chunk of 3' diameter pipe that's about 3/8" thick metal. Obviously the inside diameter of the actual firebox is a little smaller. Immediately next to the door of the stove I've got a hatch through the house wall to my deck and can roll a wheelbarrow right up to it for easy filling. (See photo, hatch is above garbage can.)
> 
> ...


I bet you are running quite a bit of soft wood right now! Lots of snow in the forecast and temps dipping to zero this week!


----------



## svk (Nov 10, 2014)

mn woodcutter said:


> I bet you are running quite a bit of soft wood right now! Lots of snow in the forecast and temps dipping to zero this week!


At the deer shack till the 20th but sure will when I get back! Bringing 1/2 cord of blowdown spruce home with me. Its already at 16 percent mc


----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 10, 2014)

svk said:


> At the deer shack till the 20th but sure will when I get back! Bringing 1/2 cord of blowdown spruce home with me. Its already at 16 percent mc


Good luck hunting! Wish I could make time this year!


----------



## 3000 FPS (Nov 10, 2014)

Osburn 1600 and some wood stored in the basement.


----------



## svk (Nov 10, 2014)

mn woodcutter said:


> Good luck hunting! Wish I could make time this year!


Thank you. I've got a wolf permit this year too so I'm trying my darndest to get one.


----------



## stihlfanboy (Nov 10, 2014)

put this little burner in for ny uncle the other day in his shop. Never installed one but went prittt well. Stove was free and had about 600$ in the pipe.


----------



## newyorker (Nov 11, 2014)

First winter with new rig


----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 11, 2014)

newyorker said:


> First winter with new rig


I much prefer the window. Half of the enjoyment of a wood burner in my opinion is enjoying the visual.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Nov 11, 2014)

I would agree. Turn the lights down alittle in the evening and watch the flames.


----------



## newyorker (Nov 11, 2014)

Very true I'll take cold beer in front of the fire instead of the TV anyday


----------



## navanman (Nov 11, 2014)

Some fine stoves you guys have. This is my set-up from across the water!


----------



## zogger (Nov 11, 2014)

navanman said:


> View attachment 379120
> 
> 
> Some fine stoves you guys have. This is my set-up from across the water!



Now that's real pretty! What do ya'all mostly burn?


----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 11, 2014)

navanman said:


> View attachment 379120
> 
> 
> Some fine stoves you guys have. This is my set-up from across the water!


What kind of stove is that?


----------



## UpOnTheHill (Nov 11, 2014)

newyorker said:


> First winter with new rig


Nice setup you have. If my basement had more headroom, I'd look into a wood furnace. Just too cramped down there as it is. Someday I might put a wood fired boiler in the detached shop/barn and pipe it into the house. I have more know how and tools than time and money right now.


----------



## Xjcacher (Nov 11, 2014)

Here's my fireplace. Thinking about adding an insert before next winter


----------



## newyorker (Nov 11, 2014)

Yea I think the wood furnace is going to be the ticket I heated with a very large stove for 4 years and last winter was to much house is 72 feet long so this should distrubute better


----------



## stratton (Nov 12, 2014)

artbaldoni said:


> View attachment 377037
> 
> Running some coal throuh the OWB last year.


Art, how much coal do you have burning in your boiler pic.... 50-75?? 75_100?? What do you think.


----------



## stratton (Nov 12, 2014)

svk said:


> Sorry for not answering sooner I hadn't viewed this thread in a couple weeks.
> 
> I don't know what brand it is. My dad built the place in 82' and this was set on the foundation first and the house was built around it. I can try and find out. It basically looks like a 3' long chunk of 3' diameter pipe that's about 3/8" thick metal. Obviously the inside diameter of the actual firebox is a little smaller. Immediately next to the door of the stove I've got a hatch through the house wall to my deck and can roll a wheelbarrow right up to it for easy filling. (See photo, hatch is above garbage can.)
> 
> ...


SVK, Thanks for response...


----------



## artbaldoni (Nov 12, 2014)

stratton said:


> Art, how much coal do you have burning in your boiler pic.... 50-75?? 75_100?? What do you think.



I would say no more than 50#. Now that I have things figured out I am using about 2-3 coal shovelfuls of stove and nut sized anthracite mixed and 2 pieces of wood every 12-14 hours. Just ran 24 hours with 3 shovels and 3 pieces of wood. Went out this morning and did a shake down. Wood was gone but still had plenty of coal. I'm off work today so I'm going to see how long it will last. I expect at least another 12 hours at these mild temps.


----------



## navanman (Nov 12, 2014)

zogger said:


> Now that's real pretty! What do ya'all mostly burn?


Burning Ash, Pine, Beech, Maple. Have started lighting the fire with the Swiss method (big logs bottom, the medium logs and then fire lighter on top with some kindling to top it off) with no paper and it works a treat. It is a 5 KW stove.



mn woodcutter said:


> What kind of stove is that?



Hi there, It is a Jotul F163 with side glass panel, takes a 15" log and is a joy to watch in action. Throws heat out no end.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Nov 12, 2014)

holds a fire for 13 hrs and holds a 24'' log and weighs about 10,000 lbs looks the same when used or not used.
my ashley circulator.


----------



## svk (Nov 13, 2014)

Heating with bur oak and red maple tonight in the sauna. Sure in a different league than the aspen and balsam I've been working through all fall. 

Get a kindling fire going then load the box once with the good stuff. I left damper open 1/4 way and came back to this. Firebox still 2/3 full. 

This sauna can bury the thermometer which we've done a few times but I'd say that's tough on the building as well as way too hot for even Finns. We've also boiled the 18 gallon attached water tank at those temps.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 13, 2014)

svk said:


> Heating with bur oak and red maple tonight in the sauna. Sure in a different league than the aspen and balsam I've been working through all fall.
> 
> Get a kindling fire going then load the box once with the good stuff. I left damper open 1/4 way and came back to this. Firebox still 2/3 full.
> 
> ...


I would love a sauna. Can you post some pictures of it? Did you build it? What kind of materials did you use? Is it a dry sauna or humid?


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Nov 13, 2014)

steam rooms are awesome too i spent 2 hrs in one last year it got rid of my head cold in no time.
saunas are awesome also to sweat out some problems.


----------



## svk (Nov 13, 2014)

mn woodcutter said:


> I would love a sauna. Can you post some pictures of it? Did you build it? What kind of materials did you use? Is it a dry sauna or humid?


Yes but may take a couple of days to rustle up pictures I've got around. 

My dad and grandpa built it in the 70's and I remodeled a few years ago. It's only 6x8 so heats up fast and hot. We've only do one type of sauna around here, the kind where you throw water on the rocks so I guess that would qualify as a humid sauna.


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 13, 2014)

sachsmo said:


> View attachment 379418


Looks like a good sized fire box!


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 14, 2014)

mn woodcutter said:


> Looks like a good sized fire box!




Yep!

20" North to South, and 24" East to West (easy).

They sure don't make 'em like that any more eh?


----------



## Glove (Nov 14, 2014)

restored this fisher insert a couple years ago. it eats like a pig, takes up to 26" pieces and keeps the house a comfy 80+ if your willing to feed it. trying to locate a factory fan for it and the hole above the top of the surround. there is a lot of heat that comes from that area (behind the stove)


----------



## Glove (Nov 14, 2014)

3000 FPS said:


> Osburn 1600 and some wood stored in the basement.View attachment 378824
> View attachment 378825


curious as to whats in the cases. something you made maybe?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 14, 2014)

The official 55 gallon barrel stove of deer camp


----------



## taskswap (Nov 15, 2014)

Daytime:



Terrible pic - the glass is totally clean/clear but something about furnace glass that my camera won't see through? Anyway, this is a tiny little insert that I picked up new for $1000. Free shipping, too! At that price I didn't expect much, and sure enough it's a small firebox, I can just barely get a 4-hour burn out of it, and the fan isn't as quiet as I'd like. But while it's running it kicks out great heat and is plenty to hold the house on an average winter day. The room it's in will be 78+, and the rest of the floor at least 68. Have to work on more ways to move that air around - it's at one end of the house rather than the middle.

Did I mention it was only a thousand bucks?!?!

That's my wife's stove. Not making a sexist comment, just saying she made it very clear to me that she expected to decide when she wanted to be warm, and I said "yes, dear!" Happy wife, happy life...




Cheating a little on this photo because I didn't have one of my own. I can't remember who on this forum posted about these IKEA bags but whoever it was, I owe you a beer!  I use these for bringing firewood into the house. I got a 10-pack on eBay for like $15 and they're just awesome. They're rugged as heck, last a long time, waterproof (until you wear holes in them - but it keeps the snow from leaking as it melts), and they stack pretty well because they have structure. It's a full bag rather than one of those canvas "loops" so it keeps the mess in.

I can carry two at a time (one in each hand) and with two trips get basically a week's worth of firewood into the house and ready to go. I also use them for kindling - I have three bags of splitter scraps and misc. pine that I split very thin. I keep those in the basement and dole it out in handfuls as needed.

This baby is mine:


That's an Energy-Mate boiler, as near as I can tell built in the late 60's to early 70's - older than I am, anyway. It eats wood like crazy and also only gets 4-6 hours out of a burn. No secondaries so it's inefficient as all he** but it's about as reliable as a couple of chunks of decently-welded steel can be. 40+ years and still going strong. This thing takes half a wheel-barrow full of wood just to get up to temp. But the second load will bring the entire house (2300 sq. ft., terrible windows and insulation) from 60->70 on a 20-degree day.

How you outdoor-boiler folks do it, I don't know. I get that those things are great... but I'm pretty happy about being able to load this thing in a 60-degree basement in my shorts! 

I keep about a week's worth of firewood in a bin - you can't see it because I'm standing IN that bin to take this pic.

I don't have storage hooked up yet. To the left of it is my mad-science "HotPi" project where I've built my own boiler controller and am working on adding a DIY-built storage tank and DHW coil to the setup shortly. One day I'd like to plumb solar into the same tank. It all runs over a 1-wire network and I have a Web app where I can see how the system's doing while I'm out, put it into cold-start mode, etc:




Last one:


That was my firewood stack, not quite done as of September. About 10 cords, and I don't expect to have any left by the end of winter. (Need to work on insulating this house better...) Yes, I'm a cover-the-top guy. I've never bought that argument that it seasons the same either way. Sure, it seasons "OK" if you don't cover it... Probably "just fine." But it can't possibly season "exactly as well". The math just doesn't work - the inside can't dry out until the outside does. Every rainstorm is SOME delay while that happens. Even if it dries in a few hours, that's a few hours less that it can season. Maybe it turns out to be a minor difference, I dunno, but I live in a fairly damp area in the woods and I'l take every HOUR I can get.

But I do it for another reason, too. This area gets a fair bit of sun (which is why the wood is there!) That sounds great for seasoning, but once the snow falls it's a little bit of a setback. The snow melts... but not all the way. If it gets down into the spaces between the rows it turns the whole thing into a huge block of ice... and that does NOT melt. Last year, in that "surprise, you thought it was May but it's still winter!" period we had, I had to use a maul to break the pile apart in an area where the tarp had blown off.


----------



## aarolar (Nov 15, 2014)

Here's two pics from last night when I was getting her going for the first real cold night of the year.


----------



## Higs2013 (Nov 15, 2014)

Jotul Rockland insert doing its thing


----------



## Deleted member 116684 (Nov 16, 2014)

Higs2013 said:


> View attachment 379938
> 
> Jotul Rockland insert doing its thing



that stove looks nice


----------



## Johnny Yooper (Nov 17, 2014)

CB5648, 11th heating season with the ol' girl.

The colder it is, the more I like heating with wood


----------



## tla100 (Nov 18, 2014)

Heatilator WS-22. Gotta love T-bone and New York Strip on the cast iron pan with a LOT of Butter!!!! One of the best steaks you can have. 

Stove is a little rusty from a 4" rain this summer and did not have downspout down and filled "chimney well" with water and had water plum full in stove.....not a happy camper 

I should try get some with the secondaries rollin.


----------



## firebrick43 (Nov 18, 2014)

Jotul f100. Wonderful stove. 




Some of the tray ceiling I put up this summer


----------



## merlynl (Nov 18, 2014)

Fire Chief 700 in the basement and I think this is the first fire of the year after cleaning flue and replacing a couple of firebricks.


----------



## svk (Dec 26, 2014)

Nibbling away at some aspen rounds. It's been warm out so wood consumption has been down. 


Furnace room temp.


----------



## marcy-m (Dec 27, 2014)

Here's our stove from TSC:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpeder (Dec 27, 2014)

New install very happy now I got it figured out...


----------



## svk (Dec 27, 2014)

Ten degrees out. The door to our uninsulated sun porch has been open all day. Coldest room in the house is 73 degrees. 

That feeling when your wife complains about it being too hot in the house.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 27, 2014)

lopi freedom insert


----------



## mn woodcutter (Dec 27, 2014)

Freakingstang said:


> lopi freedom insert


That elitist stove doesn't look like it's putting out any heat! 
Very nice!


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 27, 2014)

mn woodcutter said:


> That elitist stove doesn't look like it's putting out any heat!
> Very nice!



you mean this 300 dollar craigslist find? yeah it sucks. wish it had a bigger firebox and longer burn times. but it was about the only thing that would fit into my fireplace.













It didn't turn out too bad... The install was a ***** though...


----------



## mn woodcutter (Dec 27, 2014)

Freakingstang said:


> you mean this 300 dollar craigslist find? yeah it sucks. wish it had a bigger firebox and longer burn times. but it was about the only thing that would fit into my fireplace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job! How much do you think you have into it after it was all said and done?


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 27, 2014)

mn woodcutter said:


> Nice job! How much do you think you have into it after it was all said and done?


''

the stove or the whole install?

Stove, about 50 in POR15 1200 degree ceramic paint, 40 bucks in brick and 2o on a rope seal. So about 400 in the 2500 dollar stove! I'm very happy with it. I wish the blower was a higher CFM though. 

Just lots of sanding, wire brushing, cleaning. I want to say the liner and insulation was close to 1200.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Dec 27, 2014)

5 degrees outside and 76 degrees inside.


----------



## svk (Dec 27, 2014)

Freakingstang said:


> you mean this 300 dollar craigslist find? yeah it sucks. wish it had a bigger firebox and longer burn times. but it was about the only thing that would fit into my fireplace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful resto!


----------



## sawjunky23 (Dec 27, 2014)

mn woodcutter said:


> 5 degrees outside and 76 degrees inside. View attachment 389953


That sure is a pretty stove


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 27, 2014)

mn woodcutter said:


> 5 degrees outside and 76 degrees inside. View attachment 389953



nice rig, and you called mine elitist? lol. I can't keep up with the jones' after that pic. Nice stove man.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Dec 27, 2014)

sawjunky23 said:


> That sure is a pretty stove


Thanks! And it works awesome!


----------



## Jake Wise (Dec 27, 2014)

Here is a picture of my owb that I built with a normal size fire going.

Below is a pic of the stack when I am using my guaranteed no hassle fire starting method of dousing everything in used oil and gasoline and then turning the blower up all the way. Don't worry no neighbors close enough to be bothered.


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 27, 2014)

Jake Wise said:


> Don't worry no neighbors close enough to be bothered.


Yeah, but looky there in that there tree to the left of the stack, isn't that one of them super rare white bellied-tuft eared-three toed-tailless squirrels?!  OWB smoke has been shown by tree hugger research to cause birth defects in said super rare squirrels! You should feel bad, very bad!


----------



## ash man (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## svk (Dec 28, 2014)

svk said:


> Ten degrees out. The door to our uninsulated sun porch has been open all day. Coldest room in the house is 73 degrees.
> 
> That feeling when your wife complains about it being too hot in the house.
> 
> View attachment 389916


At about 9:00:

"Woudja stop putting wood in the stove? I told you it's too damn hot in here!"

At that point there was a foot of coals so it didn't really matter lol.


----------



## UpOnTheHill (Dec 28, 2014)

Freakingstang said:


> you mean this 300 dollar craigslist find? yeah it sucks. wish it had a bigger firebox and longer burn times. but it was about the only thing that would fit into my fireplace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome job and nice stove! I love to see a useful tool brought back from non-functional. Good on you man.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 28, 2014)

UpOnTheHill said:


> Awesome job and nice stove! I love to see a useful tool brought back from non-functional. Good on you man.



thanks.. It was more of a function and price standpoint for me. I was very limited to what I could fit in the small fireplace, and after one winter in the new house with oil, I said never again...

the guy that sold it had it in a rental house and took it out because he didn't want the liability of renters burning the place down, then it sat outside uncovered for years.... I could afford to fix it up, I couldn't afford to buy it new.. I guess I've always been that way when it comes to saws, cars, tractors, etc.


----------



## sawjunky23 (Dec 28, 2014)

Here is my 1982 model Heat Mate II. It's old but it likes to throw heat.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 28, 2014)

sawjunky23 said:


> Here is my 1982 model Heat Mate II. It's old but it likes to throw heat.



that's all that matters brutha'


----------



## Cedar Row (Dec 28, 2014)

Cawley Lemay stove that I bought in 1977 and have used every year since to heat my house.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar (Dec 28, 2014)

Image from a couple of years ago about this time. I was finally getting 'off the road' and starting a new job. Best move of my life - besides marrying my wife.


----------



## artbaldoni (Dec 28, 2014)

Burning a little coal this year...


12 hour fresh load.



Well underway.


----------



## Johnny Yooper (Dec 28, 2014)

we have a soapstone stove in our living room, model Heritage I believe, 14 years of burning so far. The kids were toddlers when we installed this unit and the wife said no burning unless there's a barrier so keep the kids safe, so I bought some railing and made a barrier, first pic is how we burned for the first couple years, railing on the left was made to slide so we could have access to the side loading door. Also found some pics of the final hearth and mantle build so thought I'd throw them in as well. Enjoy. There's an interesting story about the cherry mantle I'll post once the pics are uploaded. 

temporary install.....wanted to get it fired up!


planing the cherry mantle


mantle installation


making progress with the river rock, this part was contracted out to a friend


almost done with the rock


tile installed; fitting cherry trim pieces


tile and trim cuts for rock contour


Complete!!


----------



## Johnny Yooper (Dec 28, 2014)

ok.......now for the mantle story: was in the U.P. for a friend's wedding back in July '99; there was a heck of a storm that weekend that went across MN, WI and MI, power was out during the wedding and the whole bit. Lots of trees down. That Sunday my wife-to-be and I are driving back to our place and on the way out of town I swung down a gravel road and she says "where ya goin'?" I said we should check out deer camp to see if there's any damage; didn't get 1/4 mile had to go back to town grab my dad's saw and cut our way to camp; made it in and luckily no buildings were damaged, but checking out the woods there were a lot of trees down....got towards the end of the property and there's a spot with some nice cherry trees blown over. I knew the minute my dad saw them he'd have the husky fired up faster than you can say firewood. Sooo.....since we already had the saw, I limbed up as many logs that the 1/2 ton pickup could carry, no cable or chains handy but did have the deer dragging rope under the seat so, with the fiance driving and skidding and me hitching and unhitching, we had a truck full of logs pulled out and loaded in short order. Brought them back with us and found a guy who would mill them for us.....I pointed to the nicest one on the truck, a 10 footer, and asked him to cut that one 4 inches thick and maximum width. We didn't even have a house yet, but knew someday that would become a mantle in our living room. Now we sit there during the winters with a nice fire and reminisce about our one day being loggers with a piece of rope, Husky 55, and a GMC K1500.


----------



## zogger (Dec 29, 2014)

Johnny Yooper said:


> ok.......now for the mantle story: was in the U.P. for a friend's wedding back in July '99; there was a heck of a storm that weekend that went across MN, WI and MI, power was out during the wedding and the whole bit. Lots of trees down. That Sunday my wife-to-be and I are driving back to our place and on the way out of town I swung down a gravel road and she says "where ya goin'?" I said we should check out deer camp to see if there's any damage; didn't get 1/4 mile had to go back to town grab my dad's saw and cut our way to camp; made it in and luckily no buildings were damaged, but checking out the woods there were a lot of trees down....got towards the end of the property and there's a spot with some nice cherry trees blown over. I knew the minute my dad saw them he'd have the husky fired up faster than you can say firewood. Sooo.....since we already had the saw, I limbed up as many logs that the 1/2 ton pickup could carry, no cable or chains handy but did have the deer dragging rope under the seat so, with the fiance driving and skidding and me hitching and unhitching, we had a truck full of logs pulled out and loaded in short order. Brought them back with us and found a guy who would mill them for us.....I pointed to the nicest one on the truck, a 10 footer, and asked him to cut that one 4 inches thick and maximum width. We didn't even have a house yet, but knew someday that would become a mantle in our living room. Now we sit there during the winters with a nice fire and reminisce about our one day being loggers with a piece of rope, Husky 55, and a GMC K1500.



Cool story and it came out beautiful!

I need to freehand me a mantle sometime.....


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 29, 2014)

Johnny Yooper said:


> we have a soapstone stove in our living room, model Heritage I believe, 14 years of burning so far. The kids were toddlers when we installed this unit and the wife said no burning unless there's a barrier so keep the kids safe, so I bought some railing and made a barrier, first pic is how we burned for the first couple years, railing on the left was made to slide so we could have access to the side loading door. Also found some pics of the final hearth and mantle build so thought I'd throw them in as well. Enjoy. There's an interesting story about the cherry mantle I'll post once the pics are uploaded.
> 
> temporary install.....wanted to get it fired up!
> View attachment 390218
> ...


NICE! Interesting use for the old sewing machine too, kind of an old school meets high tech...


----------



## Smulax (Dec 29, 2014)

Just starting it up.


----------



## ash man (Dec 29, 2014)

Vermont casting insert we run on occasion for mostly mood. Owb does a good job, but if push came to shove the insert would keep us warm if the power went out


----------



## Csailors (Jan 1, 2015)

Stove is a Dutch west by Vermont casting. Cast iron. Takes 20" splits from the side loading door. Has a catalytic reburner is it but I don't use it anymore. Took my insulated stove pipe out and switched to single wall to put a flu damper in. Great stove so far. 4th year burning 5-7 cords a season.

Chimney is original mason with a SS flex liner inside, insulated between.

House is about 2000 sq ft build on 1890s open stairway to 2nd story. Avg inside temps 75-85

77 currently outside temp 17 degrees 16mph SW wind


----------



## svk (Jan 1, 2015)

New record burn for me. 8.5 hours and still going. Was a load of maple and birch rounds. Temps in the teens overnight but very windy. Woke up to 72 degrees.


----------



## Csailors (Jan 1, 2015)

This picture will explain why I quit using the reburn or secondary burn option on my stove. As you can see in the picture where the flame is exiting at the top plate. The original draft door closes over that, which forces the smoke and heat down through the fire to the catalytic setup on the bottom rear of the burn box.
The top plate you see in the picture with the exit hole in it is warped considerably so when I close the damper for the reburn it is still 90% open. It doesnt seal, so no reburn.

If you look close the left corner that's a crack in the cast iron. The opposite end also has the same crack. That's a cast iron plate also. So how that happened I still have no idea. 

The downside also is no flu control, only intake air control. I burned all last year like that and lost a considerable amount of efficient burning that way. Also with any amount of wind it had the fire take off on my with no way to shut the draft down. No good. 

To counteract replacing that 179$ plate and having to tear my stove down I went to single wall stove pipe with a cheap plate damper on it. Works just like a stove with no reburn and throws a lot more heat. Solid 16mph SW wind today and no noticeable change in the fire. Solid 450 degrees and holding.


----------



## svk (Jan 1, 2015)

Well I pulled a 10 hour burn with my overnight load of birch and maple rounds. By far best ever. 

Here's my other burn times over the last two winters measured with a full load of wood

Balsam: 45 minutes (yes that bad lol)
Aspen splits: 1.5-3 hours
Aspen rounds: 4 hours
Birch splits (small): 4 hours
Birch splits (large): 6-8 hours
Norway pine splits (very large): 7.5 hours

Curious to see how much better the oak is than the maple/birch mix.


----------



## zogger (Jan 1, 2015)

svk said:


> Well I pulled a 10 hour burn with my overnight load of birch and maple rounds. By far best ever.
> 
> Here's my other burn times over the last two winters measured with a full load of wood
> 
> ...



During the burns, though, do you get the same heat?

My longest burn time ever was friday evening until sunday afternoon once. Went on a short weekend trip. Was using an ashley oval, sheet metal top and front loader, very similar to the zogger smogger I have now. I scrounged a single chunk of..don't remember..that barely fit in. Dropped it in, closed it down, sunday afternoon still had enough coals to get it going again easy.


----------



## svk (Jan 1, 2015)

zogger said:


> During the burns, though, do you get the same heat?
> 
> My longest burn time ever was friday evening until sunday afternoon once. Went on a short weekend trip. Was using an ashley oval, sheet metal top and front loader, very similar to the zogger smogger I have now. I scrounged a single chunk of..don't remember..that barely fit in. Dropped it in, closed it down, sunday afternoon still had enough coals to get it going again easy.


Well with water heat basically heat output is uniform until there's not enough coals left to keep the boiler temp at 180 degrees. Once this happens the air vent automatically opens up and whatever is left burns down pretty quickly.

I judge a burn by how long it can maintain water temp before needing more wood.


----------



## svk (Jan 2, 2015)

Good night. Fresh load of maple, a little bit snowy.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Jan 3, 2015)

svk said:


> Good night. Fresh load of maple, a little bit snowy.
> View attachment 391488


That's packed right in!


----------



## svk (Jan 3, 2015)

mn woodcutter said:


> That's packed right in!


10 hours later it's 71 in the house (thermostat set at 68). It warmed up to 21 degrees overnight. 

I'm still amazed how much burn times vary depending on wood.


----------



## SteveSS (Jan 3, 2015)

The fan had just kicked on for a burn cycle, so I ran out to snap a pic.


----------



## SteveSS (Jan 3, 2015)

I loaded that load up an hour and 20 minutes ago, but it's unseasonably warm here today @ 45 degrees. Last week has been in the 20's and we finally had the ground freeze. Woke up this morning to rain and soggy again. Yuck!


----------



## cantoo (Jan 3, 2015)

My Pacific Western OWB. I usually don't have it this full of wood or this full of ashes but I've been away a few days and am trying to get rid of a bunch of crappy poplar that is in some skids I need. To the right is the wood burning and in the middle at the front is some of the rice coal I bought. It doesn't seem to be doing much unless the blower is on but it is hot as heck. I'll clean it out this weekend maybe.


----------



## SteveSS (Jan 3, 2015)

How do you like the rice coal now that you've used it for a bit? How does it affect your burn times? Longer/shorter? Would you buy it again?


cantoo said:


> My Pacific Western OWB. I usually don't have it this full of wood or this full of ashes but I've been away a few days and am trying to get rid of a bunch of crappy poplar that is in some skids I need. To the right is the wood burning and in the middle at the front is some of the rice coal I bought. It doesn't seem to be doing much unless the blower is on but it is hot as heck. I'll clean it out this weekend maybe.


----------



## cantoo (Jan 3, 2015)

Steve, I wouldn't waste my time or money on it again. I bought a ton of it along with a coal stove at an auction sale just to try it out. If I made a tray or something to set the coal on I'm sure it would work better but throwing coal is a stove is nowhere near as much fun as cutting wood so I'm not going to bother. I was trying to throw it in on a bed of wood coals just before I had a huge heat draw so that it would be burnt up at once instead of sitting there but it just seemed to ash over and get buried by wood ash also. Maybe in the dead of winter it will work better too.


----------



## blacklocst (Jan 3, 2015)

Heres mine with the secondary burn starting to kick in.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 3, 2015)

Here's mine in action:




At Rest:





And, enjoying Christmas:


----------



## tla100 (Jan 3, 2015)

svk said:


> Good night. Fresh load of maple, a little bit snowy.
> View attachment 391488



Holy ballz, that is full!!!


----------



## benp (Jan 4, 2015)

This is at 0800 this morning after an up and at em load of some pine, tamarack, and some red maple at 0600.







This was the temp right before I went out. The clock is an hour behind.






After the new smoke baffle/water jacket add on I have been knocking down 8 hour burn times at night at sub zero temps. It's better at above zero. 

When I come out in the morning the stove is either off or right at the beginning of the downhill slide. One or two partial pieces left and some coals. I'll throw in a partial load of tamarack/pine, red maple, paper birch, and ash at 0400 to get things going good then pack it full at 0500 before I go to work. 

Night load consists of sugar/red maple, red/white oak, and black ash with a dash of tamarack.

Mmmmmm....pitchy tamarack.  This is a piece that I cut/split New years day and went to the stash in the stove house.


----------



## Lignator (Jan 4, 2015)

see my avatar picture. Pacific Energy Super Insert. This replaced a failed PE Pacific Insert.


----------



## svk (Jan 4, 2015)

-22F. Fresh load of maple and birch smoking against the full moon. Almost looks like I'm trying to summon batman.


----------



## Cedar Row (Jan 5, 2015)

This is the stove in my 20'x 40' woodworking shop. Not sure where the purple and blue line came from, it wasn't in the original photo.


----------



## newyorker (Jan 5, 2015)

toasty 72 inside 9 out side about 15 mph wind


----------



## newyorker (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Wildwinger (Jan 5, 2015)

The Spectrum:







Glass is getting dirty, haven't wiped it in about 10 days


----------



## BrianK (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## mn woodcutter (Jan 6, 2015)

BrianK said:


> View attachment 392314


What kind of stove is that? I like it.


----------



## BrianK (Jan 6, 2015)

mn woodcutter said:


> What kind of stove is that? I like it.


Woodstock Ideal Steel Hybrid.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Jan 6, 2015)

BrianK said:


> Woodstock Ideal Steel Hybrid.


How old is it? How do you like it?


----------



## BrianK (Jan 6, 2015)

mn woodcutter said:


> How old is it? How do you like it?


I just got it installed over Christmas but I was a Beta tester for a Beta unit of this new stove model last year. I liked the Beta unit so much I purchased a production model this fall. It's a great stove, 3.2cu ft firebox, very controllable and will throw massive amounts of heat when needed, or burn very low and slow for shoulder season use. It's a hybrid, it has both secondary air as well as a cat, so it's very clean burning and very efficient. My previous stove was a Woodstock Soapstone Fireview, which was a very good stove but not enough BTUs for our drafty old house.


----------



## gtrr4 (Jan 6, 2015)

Her is my Monessen Windsor.


----------



## newyorker (Jan 7, 2015)

the eye glass on one of the 750 horse power boilers i operate at work running half load few hours ill throttle her up


----------



## mikey517 (Jan 7, 2015)

1980 Tasso AO3 wood boiler. 3 degrees, wind, at 6:01PM











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logrunner (Jan 8, 2015)

1983 Grandma Buck still going strong. -6 wind chill here in S.E. Indiana.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks (Jan 14, 2015)

Here are two pics of the Charmaster, after putting a small load in, to hold the house over from 6 PM till bedtime. It was about 4 degrees and windy outside when I took this picture, but the thermostat was keeping the house at a consistent 71 degrees.

Door open:


Door closed:


----------



## svk (Jan 14, 2015)

kingOFgEEEks said:


> Here are two pics of the Charmaster, after putting a small load in, to hold the house over from 6 PM till bedtime. It was about 4 degrees and windy outside when I took this picture, but the thermostat was keeping the house at a consistent 71 degrees.
> 
> Door open:
> View attachment 394525
> ...


Nice, didnt know Charmasters were made in Grand Rapids. Not too far from me.


----------



## kingOFgEEEks (Jan 14, 2015)

svk said:


> Nice, didnt know Charmasters were made in Grand Rapids. Not too far from me.


Yeah, they are a pretty slick unit, in my opinion, and very well made. 

If you prefer the brick-lined type firebox over a grate type firebox, I think it's hard to beat. I have gone away for 48 hours, loading the furnace to the gills before I left, and the firebox was still hot and I was able to find enough coals to re-light when I got home.


----------



## Wisneaky (Jan 15, 2015)

Drolet Tundra


----------



## link523 (Jan 15, 2015)

. Look m380 in the garage does ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anlrolfe (Jan 15, 2015)

It's tricky to get pics of the secondary burners kicking.
I've got a little 602CB w/ flex direct connect into the chimney tile and sealed.
Many Nordic cabin w/ wood supply stacked almost tight against the stove. When its brought fresh from outside it will "power dry" in respectable fashion giving a great burn. There are times when this burns w/ more blue than orange leaving the front glass and chimney cleaner than any stove I've ever used.



Smoke discoloration is leftover from fireplace use not the woodstove.
W/ fireplace this chimney wouldn't draw for nothing and pushed me to this change. 
Works great now sealed into the chimney flue only one way to go, up.


----------



## Wisneaky (Jan 15, 2015)

anlrolfe said:


> It's tricky to get pics of the secondary burners kicking.
> I've got a little 602CB w/ flex direct connect into the chimney tile and sealed.
> Many Nordic cabin w/ wood supply stacked almost tight against the stove. When its brought fresh from outside it will "power dry" in respectable fashion giving a great burn. There are times when this burns w/ more blue than orange leaving the front glass and chimney cleaner than any stove I've ever used.
> 
> ...


Stove looks really small and the fire place looks huge, but pictures can be deceiving. Personally I would have tried to put a bigger one in or an insert, but whatever works for you to get the heat inside the house.


----------



## anlrolfe (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes it's small by most standards. 
The guys say that I should just take pencils from work instead of bothering cutting wood. 
In all honesty one of my big fears was to get something too big and smoke myself out of the living room or have to choke a big stove back and foul up the chimney with a smoldering inefficient burn. I can let this roll burning great and not fry in the living room.
Our winters are mild in Louisville and this has worked out well despite its size.
Down the road I may build a cabin and this would be perfect then swap this out for an Jotul F100 giving a bigger front view.
I really like being able to stockpile wood in the hearth space having it ready for and evening burn.


----------



## Del_ (Jan 15, 2015)

The 602CB is also a deeper stove than it looks in the photos. I believe it takes up to 24 inch long wood.


----------



## Mike Clark (Jan 15, 2015)

I have a unique setup I use a large wood burner in the garage, had the air chamber welded onto front and have high powerd blower on back. Basically using a burner as a furnace. Use a lot of wood but it works damn good. It shouldn't the physics don't work but my stove runs hot enough to get 220-280 degree air into house. So one main vent heats everything. House stays 76 and its 16 outside lol


----------



## Finksies (Jan 15, 2015)

My dog Moto enjoying the heat from the Jotul F500


----------



## anlrolfe (Jan 15, 2015)

The jotul 118 will take 24" but the "Little Giant" 602 can only swallow 16" long. It is a frequent feeder and won't last the night.


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 15, 2015)

my 70's era Vermont Vigilant coal/wood stove. Works great, when burning wood the fire brick is removed so 19-20 inch. Coal burns much better in the unit with the auto feed hopper but coal cost $ .


----------



## Jeff Lary (Jan 15, 2015)

Boys don't the animals love wood heat hua.


----------



## Del_ (Jan 15, 2015)

Jeff Lary said:


> Boys don't the animals love wood heat hua.



I nick named our Jack Russel 'Sizzle'.


----------



## Duramax hd (Jan 16, 2015)

Posted some of these pics in some of my older threads but I'll put em in here.

First pic is when I moved in the house after painting the brick red(They were on off white when I bought the house)
Second pic is the napolean insert the day it was installed, and my pup soon claimed the 10 foot perimeter around the stove his own
Third pic is the day we finished the new hearth and mantle
Fourth is my firewood buddy enjoying the fruits of his labor after a long day splitting with me


----------



## svk (Jan 17, 2015)

Full load of ash, lasted 8 hours


----------



## regulate34 (Jan 17, 2015)

Not as pretty as some of the others. Very effective. Centured in the house. On the bottom floor. Straight flue. Heats this 2200 sqft house in -40. So I am happy.


----------



## Red97 (Jan 17, 2015)

Do homemade OWB count? what's left after 14Hours and 20degree days





Really heats the water with coals like that.


----------



## aokpops (Jan 17, 2015)

Same as fire chief


----------



## Wisneaky (Jan 18, 2015)

I got some good secondary burn going on tonight. Video attached below. Hopefully it works.


----------



## zogger (Jan 18, 2015)

Wisneaky said:


> I got some good secondary burn going on tonight. Video attached below. Hopefully it works.



That's pretty cool!


----------



## jonsered14 (Feb 19, 2015)

Here is my lil wood stove heating the house up nicely w the help of an owb on these -30 nites


----------



## handsplit! (Aug 3, 2015)

pennsywoodburnr said:


> Is this the new "show us your hot dogs" thread?





Ironworker said:


> There's always room for a puppy.


First is the old, second is the new insert!


----------



## greendohn (Aug 3, 2015)

handsplit! said:


> First is the old, second is the new insert!
> View attachment 439148
> View attachment 439149



Looks nice,,could you give a couple details of the your install? 
Manufacture of insert?
Type of flu installed?
Tips or any troubles with install?
Did you have to knock the old flu damper out?
Just curious, thanks.


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 3, 2015)

handsplit! said:


> First is the old, second is the new insert!
> View attachment 439148
> View attachment 439149


That will heat a whole lot better!


----------



## handsplit! (Aug 3, 2015)

greendohn said:


> Looks nice,,could you give a couple details of the your install?
> Manufacture of insert?
> Type of flu installed?
> Tips or any troubles with install?
> ...



Its a quadrafire 3100i acc insert. 2 yers old. Had to cut into old smoke shelf to install. Luckly the old damper had rusted out years before. But all and all went well. I do need to redo the chimney crown as of this year. I just purchased some products from chimneyrx... i heard good reviews so we shall see. But am very happy with the 3100i. Heats my 2000sqft main level with ease. Hoping to really dial it in and monitor my heat and wood usage this year!


----------



## greendohn (Aug 3, 2015)

handsplit! said:


> Its a quadrafire 3100i acc insert. 2 yers old. Had to cut into old smoke shelf to install. Luckly the old damper had rusted out years before. But all and all went well. I do need to redo the chimney crown as of this year. I just purchased some products from chimneyrx... i heard good reviews so we shall see. But am very happy with the 3100i. Heats my 2000sqft main level with ease. Hoping to really dial it in and monitor my heat and wood usage this year!



thanks pal.


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 3, 2015)

Looks very nice, too!


----------



## Jeff Lary (Aug 3, 2015)

Very nice looking stove good on you ! we are going to replace our 1987 Old Mill with a new Blaze King Princess this fall.


----------



## Four Paws (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## cigmaker (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## sawjunky23 (Sep 20, 2015)

KindredSpiritzz said:


> 32 degrees out this morning so we got the Austral crankin.
> View attachment 375250


What model is your stove?


----------



## sawjunky23 (Sep 20, 2015)

Four Paws said:


> View attachment 439285


What model is your stove? What kind of burn times can you get?


----------



## Four Paws (Sep 20, 2015)

Jotul F 600

Burn times obviously depend on wood type and outside temperature. 

At zero degrees F, I can get 8 hours out of a full load of Doug Fir on a good bed of coals. A handful of kindling, open the air control, and it will relight. If I had Hickory or Beech, it would burn much longer. 

It heats a big open floor plan with relative ease. I am very pleased with the function, quality and looks of the stove.


----------



## sawjunky23 (Sep 20, 2015)

Four Paws said:


> Jotul F 600
> 
> Burn times obviously depend on wood type and outside temperature.
> 
> ...


I love the look of it too, It looks similar to a vermont castings.


----------



## wndwlkr (Sep 20, 2015)

Ideal Steel at work.


----------



## sawjunky23 (Sep 20, 2015)

wndwlkr said:


> Ideal Steel at work. View attachment 448533


Very Nice looking unit there


----------



## SuperK (Sep 21, 2015)

I go on AS everyday and I don't think I have ever posted anything but this is one of my favorite threads for sure!!


----------



## wild_man_jack (Sep 21, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wild_man_jack (Sep 21, 2015)

There! Got 3 of then! 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3000 FPS (Sep 21, 2015)

wild_man_jack said:


> There! Got 3 of then!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Of course that last pic is my favorite. Dinner anyone.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Sep 22, 2015)

Well my hearth is empty now waiting for the new Blaze King next Monday. Sorry so blurry it must be me shaking was 90* last Friday was 38* today in the am nice little turn of events holy sheep fritters !!


----------



## handsplit! (Sep 22, 2015)

Jeff Lary said:


> View attachment 448927
> Well my hearth is empty now waiting for the new Blaze King next Monday. Sorry so blurry it must be me shaking was 90* last Friday was 38* today in the am nice little turn of events holy sheep fritters !!



Looking forward to seeing pictures of the new king!! I'm sure you'll be enjoying the heat here soon!


----------



## Jeff Lary (Sep 23, 2015)

Yes I hope so too, I have like most of you heated with wood all my life. Growing up we had a Modern Glenwood small now that I think of it today. It burned short wood I think like maybe between 12 and 16" iirc . We also had a Florence oil stove in the kitchen it was a 4 burner stove with a 3 gallon tin bottle that you filled and turned upside down in a pedestal type holder. The oil fed down into the burners that way. It was a hugh very old farm house 13 rooms zero insulation ancient 12 light windows. You did not waste time when you got out of bed I will tell you that.
Stoves have sure come a long way since then I am in hopes that this one lives up to its reputation.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Sep 28, 2015)

Well its here, got it this morning.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Oct 4, 2015)

Well today we had the first fire. It was 33* at 8am this morning so I built my first fire in the BK Princess. It has about maybe 1/2 of that load still in there thank god it is down to 1/2 she is pretty warm in here I am in shorts and tee shirt now. I could not really fill it to its capacity because the bottom 4 inches or so was kindling and not firewood. So with out further adue here is a picture about 30 minutes
into the first burn so far I am pretty happy time will tell as I am a hard sob to please.


----------



## zogger (Oct 4, 2015)

Jeff Lary said:


> Well today we had the first fire. It was 33* at 8am this morning so I built my first fire in the BK Princess. It has about maybe 1/2 of that load still in there thank god it is down to 1/2 she is pretty warm in here I am in shorts and tee shirt now. I could not really fill it to its capacity because the bottom 4 inches or so was kindling and not firewood. So with out further adue here is a picture about 30 minutesView attachment 451620
> into the first burn so far I am pretty happy time will tell as I am a hard sob to please.



Nice! I just looked up prices and ran it by SWMBO....uhh..no... oh well, the smogger wins for another winter!


----------



## Jakers (Oct 4, 2015)

New Drolet HT2000 first fire.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Oct 4, 2015)

Ok i'll bite SWMBO means ??? Is the Georgian secret code


----------



## zogger (Oct 4, 2015)

Jeff Lary said:


> Ok i'll bite SWMBO means ??? Is the Georgian secret code


She Who Must Be Obeyed...


----------



## Jeff Lary (Oct 4, 2015)

ahhhh got ya


----------



## Marine5068 (Oct 4, 2015)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Just taken a few minutes ago. Central Boiler 5648 SB Stainless. 10 years in service now.


Nice clean set up Kev


----------



## Marine5068 (Oct 5, 2015)

Jakers said:


> New Drolet HT2000 first fire.
> 
> View attachment 451639




I just got a new Drolet HT2000 too.


----------



## Marine5068 (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Jakers (Oct 11, 2015)

No burning today...

Forecast is calling for somewhat cooler temps the rest of the week though


----------



## svk (Oct 11, 2015)

It's 80 here. Every darn wasp, lady beetle, and box elder bug is out in full force. I'd much rather have 50 degrees.


----------



## Marine5068 (Oct 12, 2015)

svk said:


> It's 80 here. Every darn wasp, lady beetle, and box elder bug is out in full force. I'd much rather have 50 degrees.


Same here yesterday and today. 70 degrees in the shade here now.
Was out on the deck with my cup of tea this morning whooshing wasps away and the labybird beetles are everywhere. Even saw a spruce beetle on the door screen this morning.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Oct 12, 2015)

svk said:


> It's 80 here. Every darn wasp, lady beetle, and box elder bug is out in full force. I'd much rather have 50 degrees.



There have been a ton of those stupid wasp around here too. I do not know why but they seem to like the steel buildings.


----------



## sawjunky23 (Oct 12, 2015)

Jakers said:


> No burning today...
> 
> Forecast is calling for somewhat cooler temps the rest of the week though
> 
> ...


Heck ya man, 85 here yesterday and sunny but breezy. I cut some wood today and it was in the high 40's gale force winds and I got rained out. Gotta love MN weather.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Oct 12, 2015)

I took advantage of the nice weather and swept my chimney for the first time in 4 yrs! I check it a couple times a year with a flash light and don't see any build up but I decided I better just do it for piece of mind. Over 20 ft of stainless pipe and only about 3 cups worth of light flaky dust. That's about 25 cords of wood in that time!


----------



## Marine5068 (Oct 13, 2015)

Had a couple fires going Friday and Sat night to take the chill off and dampness out of the house. 
The new Drolet HT2000 worked wonders to heat us up fast with an all day warmth kept.
We were warm all weekend at around 25 deg Celsius.


----------



## Marine5068 (Oct 14, 2015)

Got the wood stove fired up now that the temps dropped last night to 8 degrees and cold winds to make it feel like 5 degrees.
That's 46 deg and 41 degrees for all of you US guys.
BRRRRR.....


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 14, 2015)

Marine5068 said:


> Got the wood stove fired up now that the temps dropped last night to 8 degrees and cold winds to make it feel like 5 degrees.
> That's 46 deg and 41 degrees for all of you US guys.
> BRRRRR.....


Thanks for the conversion.......that makes it easier for us fellas that are too lazy to look it up ourselves!


----------



## olympyk_999 (Oct 15, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> Thanks for the conversion.......that makes it easier for us _that use the right unit of measurement_!


 
fixed it for ya...


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## stihlfanboy (Oct 17, 2015)

First real fire in the Vermont casting defiance.


----------



## fred bergman (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## trukn2004 (Oct 17, 2015)

Good solid burn going today. Ash is burning nice, but I stuck a single stick of red oak in and holy crap! That stuff is wonderful.


----------



## Marine5068 (Oct 18, 2015)

trukn2004 said:


> Good solid burn going today. Ash is burning nice, but I stuck a single stick of red oak in and holy crap! That stuff is wonderful.


Yep, Red Oak is nice wood isn't it?
I use it in the deep of Winter along with my all time fav.....Sugar Maple.
I'm burning every night now as temps here have gone down to the freezing point at night. 
But still only burning my Silver Maple as of yet.


----------



## trukn2004 (Oct 18, 2015)

Marine5068 said:


> Yep, Red Oak is nice wood isn't it?
> I use it in the deep of Winter along with my all time fav.....Sugar Maple.
> I'm burning every night now as temps here have gone down to the freezing point at night.
> But still only burning my Silver Maple as of yet.




I'm burning ash right now, but popping a stick or two of red oak in. I'm kinda lucky, my stacks are all ash, dead red oak, hickory and some sugar maple that isn't ready yet. Still learning my stove and house for burning. Seems my stove likes half air with the ash to keep the stove top up around 400-475 depending on the wood. Sometimes it dips to 350. Still no smoke coming out of the chimney, but I keep an eye on it all.


----------



## Full Chisel (Oct 18, 2015)

Made the first "real" fire of the season last night. House is a toasty 75* this morning with a heavy frost and temps hovering at the freezing point. Yesterday morning I made a small, slow fire to break in the stove since it has sat cold for months.

'Tis the season!


----------



## Stumpefy (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## stragglelake (Oct 18, 2015)

Bush Ape said:


> View attachment 454352


That is slick !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## trukn2004 (Oct 18, 2015)

30 degrees when I woke up and the furnace was running. Couldn't have that so the stove was lit. It's now 75 downstairs, 68 up[emoji108]


----------



## fireman33 (Oct 18, 2015)

Here we go again for another 7 months or so


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 18, 2015)

Nothing pretty, but it burns just about anything and heats a drafty ~5000 sq ft building.
It's a piece of pipe from the TAPS. About 4ftx7ft, almost 5/8" thick, weighs about 2000 lbs.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 18, 2015)

Can't seem to edit, but I wanted to add that I have no idea how the dog can like laying there. The night I took that pic it was -15 outside and the stove was going full bore.


----------



## zogger (Oct 18, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Nothing pretty, but it burns just about anything and heats a drafty ~5000 sq ft building.
> It's a piece of pipe from the TAPS. About 4ftx7ft, almost 5/8" thick, weighs about 2000 lbs.


ha! Nice home made "barrel" stove!


----------



## trukn2004 (Oct 19, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Can't seem to edit, but I wanted to add that I have no idea how the dog can like laying there. The night I took that pic it was -15 outside and the stove was going full bore.


 
My two have gravitated to the stove as well. The little one will lay half on the hearth right in front of the glass. when she gets up, her skin is hot to the touch, but she seems to like it!


----------



## svk (Oct 19, 2015)

trukn2004 said:


> My two have gravitated to the stove as well. The little one will lay half on the hearth right in front of the glass. when she gets up, her skin is hot to the touch, but she seems to like it!


I loved watching my cats vary their positions when I had a freestanding burner. 

Before the days of flat computer monitors my calico cat would spend her winter roosted on the back of my 19" monitor. That thing threw out a lot of heat.


----------



## Grey (Oct 19, 2015)

trukn2004 said:


> 30 degrees when I woke up and the furnace was running. Couldn't have that so the stove was lit. It's now 75 downstairs, 68 up[emoji108]


Daaaa-um! Those Jotul's are so beautiful.


----------



## trukn2004 (Oct 19, 2015)

Grey said:


> Daaaa-um! Those Jotul's are so beautiful.



She is burning now and it is just a mesmerizing appliance. I could sit in front of it all day watching the flames dance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capetown (Oct 23, 2015)

Mine looks a bit insignificant with the other posters but here goes


----------



## mn woodcutter (Oct 24, 2015)

This was an evening fire the other night just to take the chill out of the house. I love watching that fire swirl.


----------



## svk (Oct 24, 2015)

mn woodcutter said:


> This was an evening fire the other night just to take the chill out of the house. I love watching that fire swirl.View attachment 455768


What kind of stove is that again? I really like it.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Oct 24, 2015)

svk said:


> What kind of stove is that again? I really like it.


It's a Pacific Energy Fusion. We have been very happy with it. When the cold sets in the stove is hot until spring. Depending on the species of wood in the piles and the temps outside we burn 5-7 cords.


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 25, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Nothing pretty, but it burns just about anything and heats a drafty ~5000 sq ft building.
> It's a piece of pipe from the TAPS. About 4ftx7ft, almost 5/8" thick, weighs about 2000 lbs.


Looks like the one I built


----------



## svk (Oct 26, 2015)

Got a bit warm tonight. I've been burning up junk wood lately but it was getting late so I loaded it up with birch this time. Big difference in heating speed!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 26, 2015)

280*?! No idea how, I'm dripping sweat at 1/3 of that temp.


----------



## svk (Oct 26, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> 280*?! No idea how, I'm dripping sweat at 1/3 of that temp.


Honestly that's a bit warm for me. 240, sure but 280 is kind of crazy. I held the door open for a while before I went in.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 26, 2015)

svk said:


> Honestly that's a bit warm for me. 240, sure but 280 is kind of crazy. I held the door open for a while before I went in.



Dunno, I'm plenty happy at temps around 65-70* I don't like sweating.


----------



## Deets066 (Oct 26, 2015)

Just guessing here but it's probably a sauna.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 1, 2015)

fireman33 said:


> Here we go again for another 7 months or so


You must have young kids with that fence around the stove. We had the same thing for a while. I couldn't stand it but it served it's purpose.


----------



## fireman33 (Nov 2, 2015)

mn woodcutter said:


> You must have young kids with that fence around the stove. We had the same thing for a while. I couldn't stand it but it served it's purpose.



I do, 9 months and 3yrs old. Need the gate around the stove.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 2, 2015)

fireman33 said:


> I do, 9 months and 3yrs old. Need the gate around the stove.


How do you like the Pacific energy summit?


----------



## fireman33 (Nov 2, 2015)

mn woodcutter said:


> How do you like the Pacific energy summit?



Love it, it's in the basement of our 1400sq/ft bungalow and heats up basement and upstairs " which as vaulted ceilings" perfectly. Burns very efficiently...5 cords is plenty for the winter and I've never cleaned the chimney in 6 years as it remains as clean as a whistle" I check it in the fall and mid burning season".


----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 2, 2015)

fireman33 said:


> Love it, it's in the basement of our 1400sq/ft bungalow and heats up basement and upstairs " which as vaulted ceilings" perfectly. Burns very efficiently...5 cords is plenty for the winter and I've never cleaned the chimney in 6 years as it remains as clean as a whistle" I check it in the fall and mid burning season".


I've had the same experience with mine. I cleaned my chimney for the first time in 5 yrs and I hardly had anything. I burn more wood than you but I push my stove a bit as our home is bigger.


----------



## nstueve (Nov 2, 2015)

Ok, I'm breaking the rules... I just got an old Dahl wood boiler (250gal) spray foamed and flushed out. Hopefully I can get it installed and running soon!

Before...






Flushing...





Foamed...





Have yet to figure out wiring, piping, tin, stack piping, and its operational location.


----------



## fred bergman (Nov 22, 2015)

great pictures


----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 23, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Ok, I'm breaking the rules... I just got an old Dahl wood boiler (250gal) spray foamed and flushed out. Hopefully I can get it installed and running soon!
> 
> Before...
> 
> ...


Keep us updated


----------



## Jakers (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## NSMaple1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Here's mine:


----------



## mn woodcutter (Jan 19, 2016)

Here's mine...


----------



## trukn2004 (Jan 19, 2016)

25 mph winds, feels like -3, stove is running straight out with some oak, maple and ash and the heat still kicks on for the master suite zone above the garage... Oh well, I could have to heat the whole house with propane. [emoji854]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreeswingerPerth (Jan 19, 2016)

Burning some nice beech here .


----------



## link523 (Jan 19, 2016)

. These are mine. Lopi in the garage and cut down barrel at the deer camp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy (Jan 19, 2016)

NSMaple1 said:


> Here's mine:



Awesome, what is it?


----------



## Marshy (Jan 19, 2016)

Mine is just a boring metal box with no view unless I open the door...


----------



## NSMaple1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Marshy said:


> Awesome, what is it?



Gasification boiler.

Varmebaronen UB 40.

A sexy Swede - lol.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 19, 2016)

Pacific Energy Super 27 stove. 11 degrees outside and a nice 74 inside.








Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Orange (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Logger nate (Jan 19, 2016)

Pacific energy


----------



## Fourced (Jan 20, 2016)

My OWB, 48" deep firebox 2'x2' door.


----------



## StihlKicking (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 21, 2016)

StihlKicking said:


>


I REALLY LIKE THAT!


----------



## StihlKicking (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks, I'm debating on putting a wood stove in it. The heat would be better but I would miss having an indoor fireplace I think.


----------



## playback (Jan 22, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 22, 2016)

StihlKicking said:


> Thanks, I'm debating on putting a wood stove in it. The heat would be better but I would miss having an indoor fireplace I think.



*very nice* wood burner fireplace with a strong, masculine... majestic stance.  I particularly like the mantle and the curved stone arch over the firebox. i also like the height of the hearth... hope you keep it as a working wood burning fireplace. very attractive, indeed.

I have just scrolled thru all the posts here on this very cool heater/burner thread! liked every post, pix I saw... see.  nice invites into your homes, living rooms and dens... great rooms! enjoyed the tours... from fireplaces, to wood stoves, to boilers... big, small... all perfect! imo. to cooking steaks on the wood stove/heater... cast iron pan. you can do it differently, but you can't do it no better. btw, chef... you should post some of your wood stove cooking over at what did u have for dinner tonite thread...

I have some fireplaces, a wood stove, fire pits, etc and my outdoor unit - *Brutus!* I put in all of my fireplaces, etc myself... albeit working with contractors and brick layers, etc. none were in any buildings before I put them in. following are a couple that I can find pix of right off, will post up more in time, fires a blaze, etc...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 22, 2016)

*Mr. Brutus
*
_my patio outdoor fireplace_
*
Brutus* is very special to me. what a wonderful addition he has proven to be for me!_ "a fire a day, what can I say? !"_ I just love him and I got him free!  [btw - free workx for me!; lol] one day I was walking down my division's green belt and I noticed 2 old fireplaces on the side with stuff all grown up around them. omg, I thot. how I wanted one, but had no idea how to get it. well, both sat there for over 2 years. then one was gone.  I knew I had to get with the program. but how to move it easily?? i mulled on it constantly. and well... it soon came to me one day, make a skid, use my tiller as a prime mover and my log-splitter as the rear wheels... tow in the skid!  so I did that. got some help and we went to get it. moved back to my property with ease, I was happy. got it on my property and in a place I could live with and... 20 minutes later I had a fire in it.  that was 6 or so years ago, and it has been burning nearly non stop ever since.   *Brutus* . *Brutus *has campfires in him year round even in the midst of summer and 98F out...  I have thought about a chase and some trim work in wood. but I kinda like the metal exposed. the Austin stone helps with a make-shift hearth extension, and the junk around is tuff I have scrounged here and there... even the end irons, someone had thrown out on the curb one day. the gas can was just set there before I lit a fire and I moved after pix. had used it to put some gasoline on towelette to clean something... I don't use gasoline to start my fires. and I often bake in it under the fire... *Brutus* makes the most wonderful baked potatoes, big Russets. takes about 3 hours or so for a big spud, wrapped in tin foil, no oils... bit longer if colder out. I used expanded metal to keep the coals up and in the grate... he did not come with a grate. I added it and tuned it all to work well. the fire marshal stopped by one day, wanted to check things out, and checked my operation and... gave me a *"thumbs up!"*

*Brutus* is a Majestic 36" wood burning fireplace using a triple 10" flue... 10-12'. firebrick in rear, stepped out metal on sides. he is old, but servicing well. I stay on top of his needs and cater to him with a keen eye. in return... he is steadfast and loyal!! and always up for the Call of The Wild  I enjoy sitting by him, even more so close up on cold days. he is one heck of a fire breathing dragon... on any cold night I want to enjoy dinner or cold beer as he casts out warm heat... he will get with the program!! I say... " hey, you should see Brutus tonite... why he looks just like the 2nd shift over at Bethleham Steel!!! lol....

*Brutus*, clearly my favorite fireplace!... just know it, why _this dawg can hunt!!! _







ps: when I went to haul out Brutus... believe it or not, the last fire he had in him well a lot of it the unburned bits of wood, ash... still in the hearth!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 22, 2016)

here is the 2nd fireplace I put in. it is in the Master Bedroom.... it casts out a most wonderful heat, the room was fully insulated when fireplace put in and stays perfectly toasty... log cabin deep in the wilds of -40F the Alaksan bush... perfect!!!  it is a floor to ceiling custom install... has accent in brick mantle... and this is a rare summer pix, clean. I have had this fireplace in use for over 25 years now! it is a 36" Majestic, 10" triple flue. Austin stone chase. I had a fire in it last nite, and will probably fire it up this morning, too... it burns almost daily during the colder fall/winter season... sometimes 24/7. but that would as a rule not be more than 2-3 days...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 22, 2016)

some of my friends up in the country use wood heat for barn areas, shop or even the house... I like a wood burning stove. and have wanted one for some time. recently I came across this CL find for $175.00. I bought it sight unseen 15 mins after i saw the listing... as there was a crowd coming the next day to see it... met the guy downtown, we made our deal... and couple weeks later over Xmas holidays... I picked it up. not sure exactly where I will put it, but looks like it will go into the bunkhouse up on my farm. I really like it a lot. especially since I can unbolt it completely and move it in sections. no help needed!  I plan to cook on it, too. this is exactly as it sat inside the grandma's place when I went to retrieve it... they gave me the brass wood holder u can see on the L, as well... nice deal!


----------



## gtrr4 (Jan 22, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> some of my friends up in the country use wood heat for barn areas, shop or even the house... I like a wood burning stove. and have wanted one for some time. recently I came across this CL find for $175.00. I bought it sight unseen 15 mins after i saw the listing... as there was a crowd coming the next day to see it... met the guy downtown, we made our deal... and couple weeks later over Xmas holidays... I picked it up. not sure exactly where I will put it, but looks like it will go into the bunkhouse up on my farm. I really like it a lot. especially since I can unbolt it completely and move it in sections. no help needed!  I plan to cook on it, too. this is exactly as it sat inside the grandma's place when I went to retrieve it... they gave me the brass wood holder u can see on the L, as well... nice deal!
> 
> View attachment 480446


My friend has the exact same stove. I found it for him on CL also. Here is how it looks all cleaned up.


Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtrr4 (Jan 22, 2016)

Here is mine this moring with some red oak and locust.





Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 22, 2016)

gtrr4 said:


> My friend has the exact same stove. I found it for him on CL also. Here is how it looks all cleaned up.View attachment 480447
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk



did u do the restoration and installation, to? will it be used for heat? nice clean installation! have you seen this similar unit's restoration on utube? there is a 2nd part, also... interesting vids.


----------



## gtrr4 (Jan 22, 2016)

I know that when got it it was used only a couple times. I will ask him if his was made in Taiwan tho, very interesting.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## StihlKicking (Jan 22, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *very nice* wood burner fireplace with a strong, masculine... majestic stance.  I particularly like the mantle and the curved stone arch over the firebox. i also like the height of the hearth... hope you keep it as a working wood burning fireplace. very attractive, indeed.
> 
> I have just scrolled thru all the posts here on this very cool heater/burner thread! liked every post, pix I saw... see.  nice invites into your homes, living rooms and dens... great rooms! enjoyed the tours... from fireplaces, to wood stoves, to boilers... big, small... all perfect! imo. to cooking steaks on the wood stove/heater... cast iron pan. you can do it differently, but you can't do it no better. btw, chef... you should post some of your wood stove cooking over at what did u have for dinner tonite thread...
> 
> I have some fireplaces, a wood stove, fire pits, etc and my outdoor unit - *Brutus!* I put in all of my fireplaces, etc myself... albeit working with contractors and brick layers, etc. none were in any buildings before I put them in. following are a couple that I can find pix of right off, will post up more in time, fires a blaze, etc...



I m pretty sure I will, my OWB will provide most of the heat for the house. This fireplace and the one one the back porch are mostly for ambiance.[emoji1]


----------



## StihlKicking (Jan 22, 2016)

This is my back porch fire place I milled and carved both mantels out of a red oak that was once standing where my kitchen resides now.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Jan 22, 2016)

StihlKicking said:


> This is my back porch fire place I milled and carved both mantels out of a red oak that was once standing where my kitchen resides now.


Looks like you have a really beautiful place! I would love to do an outdoor fireplace like that! Thanks for sharing. Always helps with ideas!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 22, 2016)

StihlKicking said:


> This is my back porch fire place I milled and carved both mantels out of a red oak that was once standing where my kitchen resides now.



real nice, as well. I like that they are masonry fireplaces. show us a pix of your ash pit doors? or do you clean out from the front? are the flues masonry all the way?


----------



## StihlKicking (Jan 22, 2016)

I clean them out from the front. They are %100 masonry from top to bottom with Tera cotta tile in the center.


----------



## StihlKicking (Jan 22, 2016)

I would have liked ash pits, but people down here don't really put them in new construction anymore. I didn't think about it until it was to late. Not sure how it would have worked on the stone one since it's on an interior wall.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 22, 2016)

StihlKicking said:


> I would have liked ash pits, but people down here don't really put them in new construction anymore. I didn't think about it until it was to late. _Not sure how it would have worked on the stone one since it's on an interior wall_.



yes! yes, indeed... especially when u decided to clean out the ash... inside.. lol..... no doubt cleaning out the ash, almost a sprititual ritual... requires a steady hand, gentle moves... patience with care... and borders on being an art form. invariably, seems always one shovel full hits the ash bag... tin... and oops... omg, ah _ _ _ _ !! etc... I have it down to a dull roar and a disciplined science. *stihl,* always happiest best when done and front of hearth vacuumed and sitting back enjoying the next fire as it starts to do its thing....


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 22, 2016)

StihlKicking said:


> This is my back porch fire place I milled and carved both mantels out of a red oak that was once standing where my kitchen resides now.


Damn nice, looks good...only thing missing is two/three coolers of iced down cold ones.


----------



## svk (May 15, 2016)

Well boys here is a fire filled with VIRGIN Minnesota white pine. 

My area was logged in 1912. 900,000 board feet of lumber was left submerged in the lake where my cabin is located due to an early spring that year. 

Here's a firebox full of white pine cut 104 years ago, fished out of the lake and dried for three years. 

Don't worry. It's not salvageable for other uses as wood submerged in shallow lakes deteriorates more quickly so although it works as firewood there is no strength to this wood so it's worthless as lumber.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 15, 2016)

svk said:


> Well boys here is a fire filled with VIRGIN Minnesota white pine.
> 
> My area was logged in 1912. 900,000 board feet of lumber was left submerged in the lake where my cabin is located due to an early spring that year.
> 
> ...



where are the pix of the cabin and the lake at this Waldon Pond?


----------



## svk (May 15, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> where are the pix of the cabin and the lake at this Waldon Pond?


No "Walters" in this lake but a damn good place to kick back and have a few brews.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 15, 2016)

svk said:


> No "Walters" in this lake but a damn good place to kick back and have a few brews.
> 
> View attachment 503207
> View attachment 503208
> View attachment 503209



*awesome!* I like it. that cabin sitting on land that has water edge? nice lake. perfect spot... u alone up there? any othesr on it too? how big is it, acres? how far from home?.... the green color blends in nicely with trees, etc... have you had the place long...? do you fish in it too? sorry for all questions... just that a cabin in the wood in northern MN has a certain appeal! u get up there in winter... of course, you know I would have to have a wood burning fireplace in it... a bit 54" estate model...  thanks for the pix and showing it... definitely a place for a cold one... or two... 

walters?.... walleyes?


----------



## svk (May 15, 2016)

Only drawback is it's a property site lease so we own the cabin and outbuildings but lease the land site. Beautiful area although the deer population is decimated due to mismanagement of wolves. But that's another story. 

Cabin, shed, sauna, and outhouse on the site. Northern pike are the primary quarry in the lake. Bugs are bad in the summer but still a great place to hang out.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 15, 2016)

svk said:


> Only drawback is it's a property site lease so we own the cabin and outbuildings but lease the land site. Beautiful area although the deer population is decimated due to mismanagement of wolves. But that's another story.
> 
> Cabin, shed, sauna, and outhouse on the site. Northern pike are the primary quarry in the lake. Bugs are bad in the summer but still a great place to hang out.



well, u know what they say: possession is 9/10ths of the law...  are the pike tasty? never ate any. but I see they can get pretty big... can u catch the pike from shore?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 15, 2016)

svk said:


> Well boys here is a fire filled with VIRGIN Minnesota white pine.
> 
> My area was logged in 1912. 900,000 board feet of lumber was left submerged in the lake where my cabin is located due to an early spring that year.
> 
> ...



svk: is this wood stove up at the cabin?


----------



## svk (May 15, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> svk: is this wood stove up at the cabin?


Yes. Sauna stove.


----------



## Ronaldo (May 15, 2016)

Beautiful place svk!


----------



## svk (May 15, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> well, u know what they say: possession is 9/10ths of the law...  are the pike tasty? never ate any. but I see they can get pretty big... can u catch the pike from shore?


Pike are very tasty. Every bit as good as walleye. Most people avoid them as their meat has a row of lateral bones that must be removed with some fancy filleting. Once you get it figured out its very easy. 

"Walter" is any big fish (watch the movie "On Golden Pond" for the reference). Walters can also mean walleyes. This lake is void of both but good fishing is not far away. 

You could probably catch them from shore but better fishing is on the other side of the lake.


----------



## Ronaldo (May 15, 2016)

Yup, Pike are delicious! I was shown how to remove those extra bones years ago by a central MN resort owner, but doubt I would remember now.
We cooked a good deal of pike and they were awesome.....much fun to catch and eat.


----------



## sawjunky23 (May 25, 2016)

svk said:


> Well boys here is a fire filled with VIRGIN Minnesota white pine.
> 
> My area was logged in 1912. 900,000 board feet of lumber was left submerged in the lake where my cabin is located due to an early spring that year.
> 
> ...


Thats Pretty Cool


----------



## sawjunky23 (Jul 11, 2016)

KindredSpiritzz said:


> 32 degrees out this morning so we got the Austral crankin.
> View attachment 375250


I like the setup! That looks like a nice place to hang out!


----------



## nstueve (Jul 12, 2016)

My little IWB in my shop...


----------



## sawjunky23 (Jul 13, 2016)

Johnny Yooper said:


> ok.......now for the mantle story: was in the U.P. for a friend's wedding back in July '99; there was a heck of a storm that weekend that went across MN, WI and MI, power was out during the wedding and the whole bit. Lots of trees down. That Sunday my wife-to-be and I are driving back to our place and on the way out of town I swung down a gravel road and she says "where ya goin'?" I said we should check out deer camp to see if there's any damage; didn't get 1/4 mile had to go back to town grab my dad's saw and cut our way to camp; made it in and luckily no buildings were damaged, but checking out the woods there were a lot of trees down....got towards the end of the property and there's a spot with some nice cherry trees blown over. I knew the minute my dad saw them he'd have the husky fired up faster than you can say firewood. Sooo.....since we already had the saw, I limbed up as many logs that the 1/2 ton pickup could carry, no cable or chains handy but did have the deer dragging rope under the seat so, with the fiance driving and skidding and me hitching and unhitching, we had a truck full of logs pulled out and loaded in short order. Brought them back with us and found a guy who would mill them for us.....I pointed to the nicest one on the truck, a 10 footer, and asked him to cut that one 4 inches thick and maximum width. We didn't even have a house yet, but knew someday that would become a mantle in our living room. Now we sit there during the winters with a nice fire and reminisce about our one day being loggers with a piece of rope, Husky 55, and a GMC K1500.


Very Cool Story!


----------



## stratton (Jul 15, 2016)

hey nstueve. share what kind of boiler you have there. gals, btus, space heated.
thanks Luke


----------



## Whitelightnin (Jul 27, 2016)

My hound mutt laying in front of my magnolia stove. Did the whole hearth and set up myself. Pretty tickled how it turned out.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jul 28, 2016)

Whitelightnin said:


> My hound mutt laying in front of my magnolia stove. Did the whole hearth and set up myself. Pretty tickled how it turned out.View attachment 516124


That looks great, You can come and do mine anytime!!!!


----------



## Whitelightnin (Jul 28, 2016)

Ronaldo said:


> That looks great, You can come and do mine anytime!!!!


Ha think ill pass. I got a hell of a deal on the slate tiles but damn it takes a lot of grouting to fill all those 4" tile seams ha. If i ever build one again ill go with bigger tile!


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jul 30, 2016)

svk said:


> No "Walters" in this lake but a damn good place to kick back and have a few brews.
> 
> View attachment 503207
> View attachment 503208
> View attachment 503209


Fire the painter


----------



## michauxii (Aug 3, 2016)

Great Thread!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 4, 2016)

Shop stove and a hot dog. It's a piece of AK pipeline, 4ft round about 7ft long, 5/8" thick.


----------



## stratton (Aug 4, 2016)

Hey Valley, How long will the stove shop hold a fire.On a different note,how much wood do you sell a year??


----------



## svk (Jun 3, 2017)

Sauna is ready to go!

A combination of black ash, birch, and virgin white pine provided this heat.


----------



## texican65 (Jul 4, 2017)

Late 70s early 80s Lopi 380, got it off craigslist years ago. Was dirty, rusted, broken firebricks. Restored it and put it into service...it's a great stove. Small, but heats our home just fine. 

Dow


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 4, 2017)

stratton said:


> Hey Valley, How long will the stove shop hold a fire.On a different note,how much wood do you sell a year??



5-6 hours. ~8 hours if will fill it right full. Just burn poplar and scraps in it though.

Do about 500 cords a year between bulk wood and campfire bundles.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 4, 2017)

svk said:


> Sauna is ready to go!
> 
> A combination of black ash, birch, and virgin white pine provided this heat.
> 
> ...



Holy!

If it hits 85* I'm about passing out, never mind 230*! Could make a pot of soup in there!


----------



## svk (Dec 4, 2017)

Bump


----------



## kingOFgEEEks (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## dave_dj1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Not sure if I have posted this before or not but here it is anyway


----------



## HardyBurner35 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hardy H3


----------



## MNfarmer (Dec 5, 2017)

How do you like your Charmaster kingofgeeks??


----------



## bear1998 (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## LondonNeil (Dec 5, 2017)

My view from the sofa. Look right to the dinning area and




Look slightly left and..




Not much going on there, it just got very low before I put the last couple of splits on for tonight.


----------



## LondonNeil (Dec 5, 2017)

Ahhh.... Yes..... That's better


----------



## Lowhog (Dec 5, 2017)

Here is ours, Vermont casting. We live in a log home that was built way before power hand tools were invented. Happy Holidays!


----------



## saxman (Dec 5, 2017)

I fired back up today. Cold front went through last night. Dropped from 60 to upper 30’s with north winds. This is a Lennox Hearth Country Stove. Had it 10 years or so. Been a great stove, no catalyst but secondary burn tubes






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainemechanic (Dec 5, 2017)

1978 All Nighter Big Moe! All ducted into my forced hot air ducts, soon to have a magic heat and dual blowers, and it will take a 30" log. Heats my 2 story 3000 sqft house in Maine from the basement like a champ and will burn for 18+ hours if you run it right with the right wood. This things so big and heavy it actually keeps throwing heat after the fires burnt out which is great cause it keeps me warm while I'm relighting it haha. Ive burned wood my whole life and run a lot of stoves and this one is by far my favorite. It's been burning for about 45 days or longer straight now so it's a little dirty.








Sent from my Z899VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate (Dec 6, 2017)

Lowhog said:


> View attachment 616853
> View attachment 616856
> Here is ours, Vermont casting. We live in a log home that was built way before power hand tools were invented. Happy Holidays!


Nice!


----------



## Multifaceted (Dec 7, 2017)

I'd post a picture, but I'm a little embarrassed of my stove compared to some of the nicer ones I'm seeing here. We have a early 90's era Dutch Midwest Federal Airtight. The side door casting hinge broke off and the previous owners attached a flange of some sort so it's functional. 

This is actually our second winter burning wood for heat, we didn't buy this place until the summer of 16'.

Eventually I'd like the replace it and the crappy tile hearth with a more modern stove and a slab of soapstone.


----------



## Multifaceted (Dec 7, 2017)

What the heck, here's our humble little wood stove. In this picture the fire is building up heat to activate the catalyst.







Once the fire gets hot enough (after about 15-20 minutes or so) I'll choke it up and open the bypass gate into the cat and then the temp climbs. Once it starts the re-burn, very little smoke emits from the chimney, mostly steam or clear vapor.


----------



## Logger nate (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Dec 8, 2017)

No clue what brand this is. Grandpa had it put in when the old Monarch burnt out in the early 80's.

Put new class 3 liner in the chimney this year. T in the bottom was pin holing after 35 yrs or so.

The stove got 3 new fire bricks this year but otherwise no repairs. She is a getting a bit thin and warped in the baffle. May be time to consider replacing. Well 3-5yrs or so.

Has burned 2.5 cord this season keeps lower level warm. Just not much burn time.


----------



## 661Joe (Dec 10, 2017)

Heres mine.. just installed in the new house were renovating.


----------



## Iaff113 (Dec 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo (Dec 27, 2017)

Christmas 2017 cleanup in my OWB.


----------



## Yarz (Jan 8, 2018)

You can't tell it's running from a picture, but I assure you it's keeping the house comfortably warm 
It's a Woodchuck 3100 furnace that I cleaned up, repainted, and installed this past fall.


----------



## Flint Mitch (Jan 8, 2018)

It's old and needs replacing in the next few years, but it's safe and keeps us warm








Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 9, 2018)

Flint Mitch said:


> It's old and needs replacing in the next few years, but it's safe and keeps us warm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Older Earth Stove?


----------



## Marshy (Jan 9, 2018)

No window in my Shenandoah, have to open the door.


----------



## Flint Mitch (Jan 9, 2018)

Ronaldo said:


> Older Earth Stove?


That's what I've found. We just recently purchased our first house and it was already here

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller (Jan 10, 2018)

Iaff113 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is the gate to keep the kids back? Ares is to keep the 2 year old back. He points and says hot hot but I still think he would touch it if it wasn't gated. Stove is a 20 year old Vermont Castings Resolute Acclaim


----------



## Iaff113 (Jan 10, 2018)

James Miller said:


> View attachment 624665
> Is the gate to keep the kids back? Ares is to keep the 2 year old back. He points and says hot hot but I still think he would touch it if it wasn't gated. Stove is a 20 year old Vermont Castings Resolute Acclaim



Yeah just so they don’t fall face first into it running around. Makes the wife feel better, so makes my life easier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy (Jan 14, 2018)

Found this stove at my local establishment. Custom made, if I had to guess it was made by a pipe fitter lol. I want one!


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 19, 2018)

Getting low on wood, stack brought indoors today is 1.5 maybe 2 weeks worth of wood.... this weekend is supposed to be pretty mild, but if old man winter digs his nails in I might have to dip into next season's stack of Ash wood....


----------



## svk (May 8, 2018)

First fire with new fireplace cover.


----------



## svk (Nov 3, 2019)

Lit the boiler today. I had been filling it with scraps and cardboard all summer so three large splits lasted from 2pm till 10:15. Granted it wasn’t that cool today so not a lot of heat call.

I cleaned it off yesterday in prep to fire. It sure looks good for circa 1981 build.



Wood door. I have an outdoor rack to the left and park two wheelbarrows outside the door.


“Custom” fresh air vent so I’m not sucking air in through the rest of the house.



Nice and toasty. Will dry up the inside wood stack nicely.


My grandpa made two of these fireplace tool racks. I believe the tools are homemade too.



Inside storage holds a bit less than 1/2 cord


Outdoor rack holds 1/2 cord plus a bunch of uglies to burn first.



I just loaded three good splits plus some uglies in for the night. I do have the aqua stat set for propane backup if needed but it’s not going to be that cool overnight to the point that would be necessary. Does come in handy on subzero nights though if you don’t feel like loading the stove at 4 AM. When I’m home for extended time I’ll turn the gas boiler to pilot so I’m forced to feed the fire.


----------



## songofthewood (Nov 4, 2019)

My Avatar.


----------



## svk (Nov 5, 2019)

Nine degrees outside, significantly warmer inside


----------



## svk (Nov 5, 2019)

Ready for a long winters nap


----------



## saxman (Nov 5, 2019)

My dog Rizzo enjoying the stove







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colt Marlington (Nov 5, 2019)

My little firepit


----------



## Be Stihl (Nov 6, 2019)

Just got cold enough here to burn each night. Could have waited longer but I just can’t stand to hear the heat pump kick on. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Nov 7, 2019)

This big chunk of birch barely fit in at 9 PM last night. 


Big birch round on lower right. 



The birch round left the only coals at 6 AM.


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 7, 2019)

Pre install oil burn off.




Keeping the house toasty.





 Al


----------



## moresnow (Nov 7, 2019)

alleyyooper said:


> Pre install oil burn off.


What make and model ? Curious.


----------



## WES999 (Nov 7, 2019)

BK Ashford 20, great stove.
Doggo approved!


----------



## moresnow (Nov 7, 2019)

WES999 said:


> BK Ashford 20, great stove



Another 20 series BK enthusiast. My Sirocco 20 has made my wood burning much easier. Do you run with active flame often (as pictured?).


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 7, 2019)

England 28 3500.













 Al


----------



## brat (Nov 8, 2019)

Cats approve of the Buck 81.


----------



## Vangellis (Nov 8, 2019)

Fired up with wood a couple days ago, but will be switching to coal after the weekend.
Took this one about a half hour to re-discover
her winter spot.


----------



## svk (Nov 8, 2019)

Vangellis said:


> Fired up with wood a couple days ago, but will be switching to coal after the weekend.
> Took this one about a half hour to re-discover
> her winter spot.
> 
> View attachment 771496


Awesome


----------



## Mustang71 (Nov 9, 2019)

Englander 28-4000 just reloaded for ththe night.


----------



## Plowboy83 (Nov 11, 2019)

Frst fire of the year the boss of the house was mad because she said it wasn’t cold enough for one but oh well I couldn’t resist


----------



## md1486 (Nov 12, 2019)

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 772148
> 
> Frst fire of the year the boss of the house was mad because she said it wasn’t cold enough for one but oh well I couldn’t resist



I made my first fire in late august this year, it was like 45F in the morning. The boss wasn't happy here too


----------



## svk (Nov 12, 2019)

First fire of the year in the fireplace


----------



## kljahnz (Nov 12, 2019)

Not the first of the year, and definitely not the last. Pushing it pretty hard, tonight.


----------



## svk (Nov 13, 2019)

kljahnz said:


> View attachment 772384
> 
> Not the first of the year, and definitely not the last. Pushing it pretty hard, tonight.


Is red inlet temp and blue outlet?


----------



## kljahnz (Nov 13, 2019)

Just thermo storage temps, taken at 4 places. (top to bottom)


----------



## svk (Nov 13, 2019)

Overfired it a bit today lol. Need to be careful about filling when loading up from just a coal bed or it will puff back a bit.


----------



## Marine5068 (Nov 18, 2019)

md1486 said:


> I made my first fire in late august this year, it was like 45F in the morning. The boss wasn't happy here too


"Bosses" are never happy...lol.
"It's too cold" "It's too hot"
I say just be glad that you have a roof over your head and food on the table and leave the heating to me.


----------



## Marine5068 (Nov 18, 2019)

Vangellis said:


> Fired up with wood a couple days ago, but will be switching to coal after the weekend.
> Took this one about a half hour to re-discover
> her winter spot.
> 
> View attachment 771496


Wanna locate a cat?
Start up a wood fire, lay down an open box or put up a Christmas tree.....lol.


----------



## md1486 (Nov 18, 2019)

Marine5068 said:


> "Bosses" are never happy...lol.
> "It's too cold" "It's too hot"
> I say just be glad that you have a roof over your head and food on the table and leave the heating to me.



Hahah its looks like a good answer. Sometime I tell her that if she's not happy the storage shed is always available.


----------



## svk (Nov 28, 2019)

A little bit of everything in there including Norway pine, balsam, aspen, and birch.


----------



## Jeffkrib (Nov 30, 2019)

I do love all those fire pics however down here in the Southern Hemisphere right now the last ting on my mind is lighting the fire place.


----------



## svk (Nov 30, 2019)

Shoved the box full of birch and maple before bed. I’d be surprised if I’m not still pulling 180 degrees when I get up.


----------



## svk (Dec 1, 2019)

Well this load burned pretty fast-10 hours later. 

The smaller rounds burn quick once they light up. If I can find some larger maple rounds they keep burn for much longer.


----------



## svk (Dec 1, 2019)

Worked the pine down to a bed of coals so I could really load it up with birch and maple. We have a “real” winter night tonight, it’s currently 2f above.


----------



## Richard_ (Dec 25, 2019)

Love my Pacific Energy


----------



## Ronaldo (Dec 25, 2019)

Live my Pacific Energy too. Just replaced the firebrick in this pic.






Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate (Dec 26, 2019)

Yep like mine too


----------



## jessew (Dec 26, 2019)

Here is the Tulikivi. Running the second load of the day. Great heater


----------



## SS396driver (Dec 31, 2019)

Best thing I ever did wood wise was to replace my 25 year old Dutch West . Stove worked well but eat a lot of wood. Bought a Drolet 2000 , second season and I'm loving it. Warmer in the house and a lot less wood


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 9, 2020)

My Pacific Energy cooking some fresh deer loin. Just got a fat doe with the Thompson Center 50 cal.





Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate (Jan 9, 2020)

Ronaldo said:


> My Pacific Energy cooking some fresh deer loin. Just got a fat doe with the Thompson Center 50 cal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## tla100 (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## svk (Jan 12, 2020)

Another load of hardwood the other night.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 13, 2020)

Had a meal the other night at my Brother in-laws house. That’s his stove in the corner. He complained to me about the price of oil one year, I then introduced him to firewood. Guys been a machine ever since!


----------



## svk (Jan 17, 2020)

The first and last time you’ll ever see my boiler full of Zogger wood.


----------



## svk (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas fellows!


----------



## Del_ (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 25, 2021)

hope my 'open face' wood burner is ok for this thread ~ as we like wood burners... have 7 of them! and that does not include any cookers, grills, pits or otherwise. here, in my camps... we do like wood burners! 

other nite when winter was still here, lol this one I installed in the MBR



this one in the LR


end of an evening by the fireplace... as we fired up the MBR's wood burner...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 25, 2021)

bigbadbob said:


> View attachment 951107


i like the props! i assume heat making them spin up


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 25, 2021)

Ronaldo said:


> My Pacific Energy cooking some fresh deer loin. Just got a fat doe with the Thompson Center 50 cal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi Ronaldo - liked seeing your venison cooking over them hot wood coals!  indoor fireplace/unit cooking has a bit of an early pioneer-like appeal to me. i have thot about it often. and how to make up a grill. but i dint want to mod my grates, etc. so just the other day came up with a plan that i do like. not to cook in the LR fireplace too often... lol  but maybe on a cold day and some thawed deer meat or _ranch grillers_ popped up on a hot grate, close to my lazy chair ottoman... and i see ur approach. i have some of those, so thanks for the pix. gives me a couple of ideas i had not thot about. i like ur approach!!~


----------



## TRTermite (Dec 25, 2021)

mainewoods said:


> First fire of the year. Just changed the oil and spark plugs in the old girl.View attachment 375252


Your landscaping ain't bloomin' yet


----------



## xraydaniel (Dec 25, 2021)

Jotul no.3 (non cb)


----------



## husky455rancher (Dec 25, 2021)

Blaze king king classic here.


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 25, 2021)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i like the props! i assume heat making them spin up


Yup. Move some air,,, not a lot.
They are not cheep.
One was a gift
One i replaced motor, freeby
One was yard sale. cheep


----------



## MFV (Dec 25, 2021)

Can’t run mine today it’s like 82 degrees here


----------



## Mustang71 (Dec 25, 2021)

Englander 28-4000. Came home from family dinner and got it going for the night.


----------



## coog (Dec 25, 2021)

Just lit.


----------



## Ronaldo (Dec 25, 2021)

coog said:


> Just lit.


Real nice room and antlers. What kind of stove are you running there?

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## coog (Dec 25, 2021)

Ronaldo said:


> Real nice room and antlers. What kind of stove are you running there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


A Rais stove from Denmark.


----------



## coog (Dec 25, 2021)

coog said:


> A Rais stove from Denmark.


If you look closely, there is a piece of Honey Locust in the oven shelf. Perhaps the best smell you will ever encounter.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 26, 2021)

MFV said:


> Can’t run mine today it’s like 82 degrees here


no fires here today, also. only high temps breaking prev temp records...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 26, 2021)

coog said:


> Just lit.




cool room!


----------



## saxman (Dec 26, 2021)

Country Stove (Lennox Hearth Products) C260 insert 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saxman (Dec 26, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osteoart (Dec 26, 2021)

No Christmas fires for KY. 70*F.


----------



## Someclown (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## pdqdl (Dec 26, 2021)

Notice my home-made coals sifter? When all the wood burns down to ashes, I sort out the coals and use them to start the next fire. Less waste, fewer trips with the ash bucket. That's about 15 years old, and doesn't look like it will ever wear out.


----------



## osteoart (Dec 26, 2021)

pdqdl said:


> View attachment 951381


Toasty toes!


----------



## Juha Vane (Dec 27, 2021)

Most? of the wood burners here seem to be non-capacitive. Apologize if I use the wrong term, I'm not native English. In the TV they show also documentary from 
Alaska and there also most of the fire places are sheetmetal or cast iron, 
non-capacitive. With that I mean that you have to burn constantly wood to keep 
the heat up. Or have I misunderstood?
We use capacitive burners, one of my burners is 80cm diameter (32") and 220cm 
tall (almost 90") and the flue gas go first up and then turn around and come down 
and finally exit below the grate. The burner is made at site with fire resitant and normal bricks and weight a lot. I burn birch and the whole thing gets hot and it 
stays like that for about a day. It has been quite cold here, below -20C. 
Juha
Finland


----------



## Jeff Lary (Dec 27, 2021)

Wow that is cool looking!


----------



## Yarz (Dec 27, 2021)

Juha Vane said:


> non-capacitive. With that I mean that you have to burn constantly wood to keep
> the heat up. Or have I misunderstood?


That is an interesting term to describe that - but it makes sense to me.
Based on the ones I have seen/used, you are correct. The majority have to keep burning wood.

Does the extra flue length on yours make it difficult to clean?
It looks neat!


----------



## Clark10 (Dec 27, 2021)

mn woodcutter said:


> I have seen pictures of splitters, wood sheds, stacks, and piles but not many wood burners in use. Let's see what you all use to warm your homes!
> Mine is a Pacific Energy Fusion.


House: Old stove was Jotul 8, new stove is Pacific Energy Summit Classic(brown enamel)


. Shop is local made steel stove.


----------



## husky455rancher (Dec 27, 2021)

Juha Vane said:


> Most? of the wood burners here seem to be non-capacitive. Apologize if I use the wrong term, I'm not native English. In the TV they show also documentary from
> Alaska and there also most of the fire places are sheetmetal or cast iron,
> non-capacitive. With that I mean that you have to burn constantly wood to keep
> the heat up. Or have I misunderstood?
> ...


That’s a crazy looking thing! Looks like a big water heater with a window. Sounds like a cool design!


----------



## MikeRock (Dec 27, 2021)

I think 'Thermal Mass' is the term to look at. Lots of mass to heat and it takes a long time to give it up.


----------



## dboyd351 (Dec 27, 2021)

Juha Vane said:


> Most? of the wood burners here seem to be non-capacitive. Apologize if I use the wrong term, I'm not native English. In the TV they show also documentary from
> Alaska and there also most of the fire places are sheetmetal or cast iron,
> non-capacitive. With that I mean that you have to burn constantly wood to keep
> the heat up. Or have I misunderstood?
> ...


That is just amazing!
And look at how close all those flammables are.- Towels and wicker right up against it. The EPA would chit green!


----------



## esshup (Dec 28, 2021)

Quadrafire


----------



## Jeff Lary (Dec 28, 2021)

Every Brittney deserves a woodstove mine loves ours


----------



## SawmillMan (Dec 28, 2021)

Woodstock Soapstone—Keystone


----------



## doug hajer (Dec 28, 2021)

esshup said:


> Quadrafire


what breed is the dog?


----------



## Juha Vane (Dec 28, 2021)

The outside surface don't get too hot to touch and it has 3 hatches in the bottom from where it can be cleaned. The flue channels don't need to be cleaned. This construction 
is originally designed to heat up army barracks. Here is some photos how it look inside, I was the goofer who cut all the bricks according to Masons instructions. An 70y old guy who definitely knew what he was doing. He did also a stove in the house, it was a real pleasure to see how an old craftsman worked.


----------



## blades (Dec 28, 2021)

from your description of the flue gasses - principle of a rocket stove- batch heater, using thermal mass to store heat and slowly release same. a style of stove here in steel is called the liberator with similar flue path but lacks the amount of mass of yours.


----------



## Ronaldo (Dec 28, 2021)

SawmillMan said:


> Woodstock Soapstone—Keystone


Beautiful!!

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Del_ (Dec 28, 2021)

Taken a few minutes ago. Jotul F600 CB showing the secondary combustion system in the top of the stove. Those are stainless steel tubes with holes that deliver pre heated air that travels through a convoluted passageway cast into the stove. I get about a pint of dry flakes per year when chimney cleaning. Going on 20 years with no repairs not even a door gasket replaced.


----------



## 501Maico (Dec 28, 2021)

Timberline that I bought new in `83.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Dec 28, 2021)

Well I guess you have had a few fires in that baby,


----------



## 501Maico (Dec 28, 2021)

3000 FPS said:


> Well I guess you have had a few fires in that baby,


It has seen a lot of wood but seems less every year because of milder temps. I had it going a week ago but let it go out because it's too warm now. The last good burn was I think in 2018. Single digits at night and teens during the day for most of December. Then a milder week but still cold for our area, and back to the same for January. That short break came at the right time because ashes were starting to flow out the doors.


----------



## SawmillMan (Dec 28, 2021)

Del_ said:


> Taken a few minutes ago. Jotul F600 CB showing the secondary combustion system in the top of the stove. Those are stainless steel tubes with holes that deliver pre heated air that travels through a convoluted passageway cast into the stove. I get about a pint of dry flakes per year when chimney cleaning. Going on 20 years with no repairs not even a door gasket replaced. View attachment 951814


Fantastic. Nice stove. Both my Woodstock stoves have secondary catalytic combusters that do quite well. You are getting a bit less debris than I have over 24 years of use


----------



## Dudley220 (Dec 28, 2021)

Lol still working hand build years ago


----------



## esshup (Dec 29, 2021)

doug hajer said:


> what breed is the dog?


Field Bred English Springer Spaniel. (more white than liver or more white than black unlike the show spaniels which are just the opposite), the hair doesn't need trimming every 6 weeks like the show dogs, never seen a case of "Springer Rage" in them, don't have hip dysplasia problems, tail is only cropped 1/4 to 1/3, not the 3-4 vertebra stub that the show dogs have. Very biddable, depending on the genetics they can be VERY smart or semi smart. They are flushers, driving the bird up in the air to fly then they are supposed to sit down until told to continue on hunting or go retrieve the bird. Brittanys are pointers, pointing at the bird and waiting for the hunter to flush the bird. Still supposed to wait to retrieve the bird and not go off on their own (steady to wing and shot is what it's called).


----------



## Knhd976 (Dec 29, 2021)

mn woodcutter said:


> I have seen pictures of splitters, wood sheds, stacks, and piles but not many wood burners in use. Let's see what you all use to warm your homes!
> Mine is a Pacific Energy Fusion.


----------



## irhunter (Dec 29, 2021)

Mine started life running coal.


----------



## Clark10 (Dec 29, 2021)

Reading the original post I see that it was "wood burners *in use*". So, here is the Pacific Energy Summit in use...


----------



## Someclown (Dec 29, 2021)

JA Roby Magnum 
Manufactured in Quebec Canada
Combustion chamber size 4.7cubic ft.
Heats 3000sq. Ft. home easily


----------



## Marine-piper (Dec 29, 2021)

I have my Quadra-Fire 4100 and a Bullard insert.
Homelite enthusiast in training [emoji879][/IMG]


----------



## Lee192233 (Dec 29, 2021)

Here's the Yukon Big Jack that was installed when we built our house in 2010. Glad we put one in. Heating 3300 square feet with it. When it gets really cold I switch to coal.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Dec 30, 2021)

Coal looks pretty cool, I never burned any myself we always used wood.


----------



## Rpoindexter (Dec 30, 2021)

Lee192233 said:


> View attachment 952205
> 
> View attachment 952206
> 
> ...


Very nice. Noticed the water heater attached. Is that your only water heater or is that a supplement to another water heater?
We have a fire chief 700 that I purchased a hot water loop for but haven’t installed the loop yet. How does yours perform?


----------



## Lee192233 (Dec 30, 2021)

Rpoindexter said:


> Very nice. Noticed the water heater attached. Is that your only water heater or is that a supplement to another water heater?
> We have a fire chief 700 that I purchased a hot water loop for but haven’t installed the loop yet. How does yours perform?


Thanks. The water heater heats the 19 gallon electric heater to 100-110° in a 6-8 hour burn. The "probe" is 24" long and is placed in the hot air plenum. The warmed water then feeds into the supply on our primary electric water heater. It's hard to tell but I think it saves $20-30 a month.


----------



## Rpoindexter (Dec 30, 2021)

Lee192233 said:


> Thanks. The water heater heats the 19 gallon electric heater to 100-110° in a 6-8 hour burn. The "probe" is 24" long and is placed in the hot air plenum. The warmed water then feeds into the supply on our primary electric water heater. It's hard to tell but I think it saves $20-30 a month.


Thanks for the info! That is very helpful.


----------



## SandRidgeMill (Dec 30, 2021)

Just finished the install today in the shop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Lary (Dec 31, 2021)

Boy that's a nice-looking old stove, I think putting it up on blocks is a good idea this crawling around on my knees to load it is for the birds.


----------



## svk (Jan 1, 2022)

New Years fire


----------



## Marine5068 (Jan 1, 2022)

Drolet HT2000


----------



## TylerM (Jan 6, 2022)

Fire Chief forced air outdoor wood furnace. Works pretty good. Heats the garage and house. Really like having the garage at 70° when it's -2° with wind where I'm at right now.


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 6, 2022)

Yeah, but you still have to go outside to feed it.


----------



## TylerM (Jan 6, 2022)

pdqdl said:


> Yeah, but you still have to go outside to feed it.


Yeah, but it's not too bad. Usually only feed it 3 times a day. I have an awning so I'm out of the rain and snow. Wood is stacked right next to it. Best part is all the mess stays outside. I would like to have an indoor stove though, as I like the ambiance and wouldn't need power.


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 6, 2022)

Not all indoor stoves work too well without some moving air. My fireplace insert doesn't hardly throw any heat at all until you turn on the fan.





__





post a pic of your wood burner in use...







www.arboristsite.com





I've pretty much remodeled my basement on account of "the mess". It's a concrete basement floor, formerly covered with carpet. Due to concrete humidity, the tendency to burn holes through the floor in front of the hearth, and other issues, we installed a ceramic tile floor that emulates a wood finish. It looks good, it will last for the life of the house, and it laughs at spilled coals & ashes.

Until they put their bare feet on that cold ceramic, most folks would probably think it was a hardwood floor.


----------



## esshup (Jan 6, 2022)

svk said:


> New Years fire
> View attachment 952897


HA! I have that exact same set of fireplace tools.


----------



## esshup (Jan 6, 2022)

The house here is NOT designed to heat with wood. The fireplace is on the East side of the house, the master bedroom is on the West as is the bathroom. There is a forced air, natural gas furnace, but the duct work is single walled galvanized metal and it runs through the crawlspace. I can have the living room/dining room at 80 degrees in single digit ambient temps and the master bedroom is in the low to mid 50's. Running the blower motor on the forced air furnace kinds defeats the purpose of burning wood. This place is an old farmhouse and even with 7 foot ceilings it's impossible to get any sort of even heating in the house. I do save on a lot of the heating bills though. I have an electric blanket on the bed and can run the furnace even on just "fan" if the other rooms get too cold, it will bring them up 10 degrees in temp. 

Just for a test, I let the fire burn low enough that the t-stat that kicks on the insert fan turned itself off. I then ran the furnace to get the house to 74°F. The bedroom was still 8°F colder than the living/dining room.


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 6, 2022)

esshup said:


> The house here is NOT designed to heat with wood. The fireplace is on the East side of the house, the master bedroom is on the West as is the bathroom. There is a forced air, natural gas furnace, but the duct work is single walled galvanized metal and it runs through the crawlspace. I can have the living room/dining room at 80 degrees in single digit ambient temps and the master bedroom is in the low to mid 50's. Running the blower motor on the forced air furnace kinds defeats the purpose of burning wood. This place is an old farmhouse and even with 7 foot ceilings it's impossible to get any sort of even heating in the house. I do save on a lot of the heating bills though. I have an electric blanket on the bed and can run the furnace even on just "fan" if the other rooms get too cold, it will bring them up 10 degrees in temp.
> 
> Just for a test, I let the fire burn low enough that the t-stat that kicks on the insert fan turned itself off. I then ran the furnace to get the house to 74°F. The bedroom was still 8°F colder than the living/dining room.


 As an hvac installer I'm glad I don’t have your house lol I have done all the mods so far to make my house heat and cool evenly. Including adding lots of insulation in my attic which made a huge difference in heat loss in the winter. Like way less lp usage and much warmer temps from the wood furnace. It really made the wood heat more effective.


----------



## Rpoindexter (Jan 6, 2022)

Our fire chief 700, indoor furnace. It heats our 2200 sq ft home just fine for the last 7 years. Never used coal in it, but is has that capability.


----------



## Lee192233 (Jan 6, 2022)

Rpoindexter said:


> Our fire chief 700, indoor furnace. It heats our 2200 sq ft home just fine for the last 7 years. Never used coal in it, but is has that capability.


Welcome to Arboristsite!


----------



## svk (Jan 6, 2022)

esshup said:


> HA! I have that exact same set of fireplace tools.


Nice! Circa-1982


----------



## Rpoindexter (Jan 6, 2022)

Lee192233 said:


> Welcome to Arboristsite!


----------



## dave ensign (Jan 8, 2022)

Kitchen, living room, and shop


----------



## 501Maico (Jan 28, 2022)

Something neat that I caught in my stove the other day. It was against the back wall so it must have fallen off of a log and flipped around. Unfortunately the pic doesn't show the real contrast. The dark parts of the rings were a deep velvet black which really made it stand out.


----------



## Hansenj11 (Jan 31, 2022)

Lee192233 said:


> View attachment 952205
> 
> View attachment 952206
> 
> ...



How did you do the hot water set up


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bkvp (Mar 23, 2022)

I'd be remiss to not remind you I work for the company! So I have an "in". The wall boards are from MagraHearth in Wisconsin and are made entirely of concrete. I really am very happy with the raised hearth. Make loading easier on my wife (haha) and my old bones. This is from my Covid-Do List. Used to be called a Honey-Do list.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Mar 24, 2022)

Hello Chris


----------



## Jeff Lary (Mar 24, 2022)

irhunter said:


> Mine started life running coal.View attachment 951950


Is that a Hobart? I have one in my cellar I think it was originally made for Coal but grandfather always burned wood in it. I used it when I first moved in but it really was a wood hog . Still have it disassembled in the cellar though.


----------



## Lee192233 (Mar 24, 2022)

bkvp said:


> I'd be remiss to not remind you I work for the company! So I have an "in". The wall boards are from MagraHearth in Wisconsin and are made entirely of concrete. I really am very happy with the raised hearth. Make loading easier on my wife (haha) and my old bones. This is from my Covid-Do List. Used to be called a Honey-Do list.
> View attachment 975645


May I ask the approximate cost per square foot or per board? Looks awesome and may consider using in our cabin. Thanks!


----------



## bkvp (Mar 24, 2022)

Jeff Lary said:


> Hello Chris


How have you been?


----------



## bkvp (Mar 24, 2022)

Jeff Lary said:


> Is that a Hobart? I have one in my cellar I think it was originally made for Coal but grandfather always burned wood in it. I used it when I first moved in but it really was a wood hog . Still have it disassembled in the cellar though.


Blaze King KE40


----------



## bkvp (Mar 24, 2022)

Lee192233 said:


> May I ask the approximate cost per square foot or per board? Looks awesome and may consider using in our cabin. Thanks!


I bought them from a company MagraHearth. They sell their products through retailers nationwide. It isn't cheap, but given that they are concrete, they are 100% non combustible....did I mention they are heavy!!!


----------



## Jeff Lary (Mar 25, 2022)

bkvp said:


> Blaze King KE40


I did not mean your BK, I meant the furnace in the cellar in post # 466


----------



## Catfish044 (Mar 31, 2022)

My legacy tlc2000 wood fire and a coal
Fire


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 1, 2022)

Was that stove intended to use coal?

I'd be tempted to get some coal for my stove, except that it is so foul smelling. How clean is the smoke off the coal fire in a modern stove?

We had an old pot-belly coal stove in the farmhouse when I was a kid. Lots of heat, but the smoke would gas you out of the kitchen real quick. My dad would come home late at night, load up the stove, and then forget to open the damper. 

After the whole house was filled with choking coal smoke, the windows got opened, and it was far colder than before he fed the fire. _He did that to us several times_.


----------



## Lee192233 (Apr 1, 2022)

pdqdl said:


> Was that stove intended to use coal?
> 
> I'd be tempted to get some coal for my stove, except that it is so foul smelling. How clean is the smoke off the coal fire in a modern stove?
> 
> ...


He was burning bituminous coal if it had a bad sulfur smell. Anthracite has almost no odor when burning. The appliance has to be designed to burn anthracite. All the combustion air needs to come under the grate. Here's a pic of my furnace burning anthracite.


----------



## Catfish044 (Apr 1, 2022)

Yes that’s classified as a coal stove , anthracite burns super clean no smoke , might smell a little sulfur outside at times but nothing really noticeable


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm pretty sure that all varieties of coal smoke a hell of a lot when you dump a whole hopper-full onto a nearly burned out fire and then leave the top damper closed. 

That old stove got lots of air from the bottom, but it leaked all the smoke out the cracks in the top if you left the exhaust damper closed.


I think until I get a coal grate for my wood burner, I'll have to pass on burning coal.


----------



## SweetMK (Apr 1, 2022)

I burned anthracite for two winters, 1980, and 1981. There was no smell, from the coal,,
but, there was smell from the steel, as it struggled to hold the heat back!! 

Our stove was filled , then it would heat the house for 6 to 7 days, unattended.
I only started the coal fire on Saturday, if it ran out of coal, we would burn wood until Saturday.

Here is a pic of my wood-burner that I use, now,, to burn stumps.


----------



## SweetMK (Apr 1, 2022)

Coal only smells of sulfur, if there is sulfur in the coal.
MANY coal mines were abandoned in Kentucky because of high sulfur content.

I rode a shovel in a coal mine in Kentucky for 5 days, we were designing a new electrical drive for the shovel.
That shovel, ran on electricity, and could fill a 200 ton haul truck with only 3 scoops.
The shovel pulled a BIG extension cord! An employee would be fired instantly, if they ran over the extension cord,,
That mine ended up closing due to high sulfur content,, the coal was replaced with low sulfur coal hauled by train,, from South Dakota!!

I hope they ran that locomotive on coal,, the locomotive probably used as much diesel , energy-wise, as the coal that it moved!


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 1, 2022)

Coal trains go back and forth past my shop every day. Almost all our electric plants in this area are run on coal.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Apr 1, 2022)

Lee192233 said:


> He was burning bituminous coal if it had a bad sulfur smell. Anthracite has almost no odor when burning. The appliance has to be designed to burn anthracite. All the combustion air needs to come under the grate. Here's a pic of my furnace burning anthracite. View attachment 978030


How many hours of heat do you normally get before a reload?


----------



## JimR (Apr 1, 2022)

My little woodstove
View attachment 20220313_104728.mp4


----------



## SweetMK (Apr 1, 2022)

JimR said:


> My little woodstove


That one is so little, I can not see it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  

Maybe it can't be seen, because I go by so fast??


----------



## JimR (Apr 1, 2022)

SweetMK said:


> That one is so little, I can not see it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Maybe it can't be seen, because I go by so fast??


I posted it. Maybe because it was a video. It is up now.


----------



## Lee192233 (Apr 1, 2022)

stihlaficionado said:


> How many hours of heat do you normally get before a reload?


I use a 12ish hour tending schedule. House stays at 72° even. Average about 50-55 lbs of coal a day.


----------



## thenne1713 (Apr 2, 2022)

Lee192233 said:


> He was burning bituminous coal if it had a bad sulfur smell. Anthracite has almost no odor when burning. The appliance has to be designed to burn anthracite. All the combustion air needs to come under the grate. Here's a pic of my furnace burning anthracite. View attachment 978030


My Blacksmith grandson would love that coal bed?


----------



## crazyhorse666 (Apr 2, 2022)

Does this count?

View attachment IMG_2791_Trim.mp4


It does start as a piece of wood burning in an oven, albeit a microwave one. Then the microwave energy starts to convert the air to plasma and I think all bets are off as to what is going on in there.


----------



## moresnow (Apr 2, 2022)

Lee192233 said:


> I use a 12ish hour tending schedule. House stays at 72° even. Average about 50-55 lbs of coal a day.


What make/model furnace are you using? Where?, and at what cost do you purchase coal? I've always wanted to try it.


----------



## Lee192233 (Apr 3, 2022)

moresnow said:


> What make/model furnace are you using? Where?, and at what cost do you purchase coal? I've always wanted to try it.


I'm running a Big Jack by the now defunct Alpha American. It's rated wood/coal. It does not burn coal well without modifications. I buy my coal from a local Amish dealer. They use coal almost exclusively. The last pallet was $345 for 2400 lbs. There's about 12500 btus per pound of anthracite. If my calculations are correct it's about half of what propane was this year per btu. I only burn coal in January and February. 

If you're interested in trying it you should first check out Coalpail.com. There's tons of great info there.


----------



## SweetMK (Apr 3, 2022)

Lee192233 said:


> I'm running a Big Jack by the now defunct Alpha American. It's rated wood/coal. *It does not burn coal well without modifications.*
> If you're interested in trying it you should first check out Coalpail.com. There's tons of great info there.



If your modifications are discussed in some thread at COALPAIL or other forum, I would love to read the discussion,,
Could you add a link here to where the modifications are discussed??

I loved the heat that our coal stove produced, it was a great two winters,
I gave away the stove when I moved to Virginia, as there was no source of anthracite, here.
I believe I could drive to a location that sells anthracite, so maybe I could get back to coal,, Hmmm
My other reason for quitting, was that running my stove was more a form of sorcery, rather than science.
I always wondered when I was gonna have to start wearing a wizards hat to keep that stove operating.
We did not have the internet in 1980, when I was trying to burn coal.
All we could do is try different things,, until something worked.

I had so much trouble, I always wondered how the mine at Centralia PA kept burning.









Centralia, Pennsylvania - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





If I had lit that mine on fire,, the mine would have self-extinguished,,, YEARS ago!!


----------



## Lee192233 (Apr 3, 2022)

SweetMK said:


> If your modifications are discussed in some thread at COALPAIL or other forum, I would love to read the discussion,,
> Could you add a link here to where the modifications are discussed??
> 
> I loved the heat that our coal stove produced, it was a great two winters,
> ...


Here's a link.


https://coalpail.com/coal-forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=49261


----------



## SweetMK (Apr 3, 2022)

Lee192233 said:


> Here's a link.
> 
> 
> https://coalpail.com/coal-forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=49261


That brings bac a lot of memories,,
I was heating about half of the house that you are.
Our stove was very similar, 9" brick, standing on end,, I think our bricks were only 1" or 1.25" thick,, maybe 4" wide.
Even at only 1" thick, the heat never came through the brick enough to discolor the stove paint.
Having only 1" thick brick increased the coal capacity dramatically. 
Due to the smaller house, and larger coal volume of coal, that may be why I could heat for 6 or 7 days per load?
Above the brick, clearly, the paint was destroyed to a gray char. We put stove black on it a couple times,, 

We had a bimetal automatic air control to the lower area. 
Any secondary air was manual,, but, never used secondary air with coal.
I would fill the stove heaped at the top of the fire brick, with just a little kindling at the front.
The fire would start,, *we never even opened the door, until the coal was 100% burned.*

If you opened the door, or touched the pile with any sort of poker, the fire would instantly go out.
*NO TOUCHING,,, NONE!!*
The coal would hold itself up, allowing air to pass. if you touched it, the coal would settle, blocking the air flow.

Our stove came with both the wood and coal grates.
The wood grate was a sheet of 1/8" steel, with a big hole in the center, and a cover for the hole.
If I remember correctly, that steel grate allowed air from the lower area directly to the top. maybe near the door.
That allowed the bimetal damper to feed air to the wood fire, that preferred upper level air.

The coal grate was cast iron,, with a round separate center casting that could rotate.

If you tried to "shake" the coal with that round center casting,, INSTANT SNUFF-OUT!!
I had no idea why the cast iron grate was two-piece, unless that helped with bituminous coal.

I added a "LOWER AREA" with pullout tray to a Papa-Bear type stove that I have in a shop, right now.
The lower area has a "primary air inlet",, and I made a fake cast iron looking grate out of CNC cut 3/8" thick steel.

I burn wood in it, when I bottom feed air, the fire burns so hot, the top of the stove easily runs up to glowing red temps.
The stove is in a giant uninsulated shop,, I run it more for fun, than comfort.
I do get a little heat, but, if I am lucky, I can raise the temp 20 or 30 degrees,, 
It is nice on a mild day,,.


----------

